# Non siamo da scudetto. Rosa oscena.



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo. 

Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Ottobre 2022)

speriamo torni kessie... è tornato Bonucci dai gobbi... il fine giustifica i mezzi a sto punto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Ottobre 2022)

L'anno scorso con questi abbiamo vinto, il mercato è stato inesistente ma il campionato italiano non richiede la rosa del city. Certo bisognerebbe giocare sempre coi migliori e metterli nella loro posizione


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2022)

Con Maignan e Calabria saremmo li col Napoli, o con Florenzi se fosse sano.

Paghiamo tanto il non aver sostituito Kessie e l' essere ancora acerbo di Cdk, tolti gli eventi sfortunati che ho citato sopra 

Purtroppo a calcio non vinci chiamandoti Milan, Juventus o Inter, vinci con i giocatori, e da qualche tempo abbiamo grossi limiti in almeno 3/4 undicesimi, alla lunga paghi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).



La rosa è oscena ma è da 2 anni che i più svegli lo fanno notare.
Vincere lo scudetto (grazie ai giocatori di 3-4 stagioni fa) è servito solamente a mettere la polvere sotto al tappeto.

Poi cosa vuoi che si dimetta Pioli, è un aziendalista, a lui va bene anche se per il prossimo anno gli comprano Candreva e il fratello di Ballo Tourè.
Per il resto senza la partita scandalosa di stasera eravamo ancora a -3 punti dal Nabule, ma abbiamo deciso di suicidarci proprio quando il Nabule la prossima settimana inizierà ad affrontare le big.
Somari è dire poco.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> speriamo torni kessie... è tornato Bonucci dai gobbi... il fine giustifica i mezzi a sto punto


Lo spero pure io. Sarebbe già un passo, però ripeto. Non abbiamo punte capaci di segnare tanti gol e Leao da solo non può essere la soluzione.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2022)

Copincollo dal thread della partita

La verità è che questa squadra non è in grado di reggere il doppio impegno. Fisicamente, mentalmente, a livello qualitativo, non ce la fanno. Giocare tutte queste partite ravvicinate non è cosa loro. Questo perché i giocatori forti, quelli davvero DA MILAN, si contano sulle dita di una mano (e uno è pure infortunato).


----------



## hiei87 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ci sono troppi giocatori tra i titolari (compresi quelli che entrano sempre nelle rotazioni) che faticherebbero ad emergere in uno Spezia o una Cremonese.
Ma era così anche l'anno scorso. Diciamo la verità: se tutti per mesi ci hanno ripetuto che l'inter aveva una rosa nettamente più forte e che la nostra vittoria fosse un mezzo miracolo, forse non erano impazziti tutti. Un fondo di verità c'era. Abbiamo 3-4 giocatori forti (almeno per il livello della serie A), altrettanti buoni giocatori e una marea di pipponi che possono dare il proprio contributo solo in determinate circostanze.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).



Che la nostra rosa sia inferiore a quella del Napoli è un dato di fatto oggettivo. Se hai una proprietà che ha come massimo traguardo la qualificazione per la CL questi sono i risultati.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me lottiamo per non retrocedere


----------



## JoKeR (30 Ottobre 2022)

La verità è che pur non essendo i più forti della galassia avremmo potuto battere il Torino non sostituendo Leao e iniziando la partita con Bennacer vicino a Tonali.

Oggi l'ha persa l'allenatore.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso con questi abbiamo vinto, il mercato è stato inesistente ma il campionato italiano non richiede la rosa del city. Certo bisognerebbe giocare sempre coi migliori e metterli nella loro posizione


Il campionato quest'anno ha un Napoli fortissimo, non c'è storia. L'Inter l'anno scorso, forse, poteva vincerlo di nuovo ma fortunatamente hanno Inzaghi in panchina che come allenatore è come il fratello, solo più fortunato. Ovviamente, grande merito anche a noi, però in estate dovevamo potenziarci in centrocampo e attacco. Cioè, giochiamo senza punte praticamente, eccetto qualche lampo occasionale di Giroud. Il Napoli se non la decide Osimhen, ci pensa Raspadori, altrimenti ci pensa Simeone. Fanno paura da questo punto di vista.


----------



## meteoras1982 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Scudetto ultra andato, non ci pensiamo nemmeno, spero di riuscire a fare almeno quarti ma la vedo molto dura.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che la nostra rosa sia inferiore a quella del Napoli è un dato di fatto oggettivo. Se hai una proprietà che ha come massimo traguardo la qualificazione per la CL questi sono i risultati.



Prima dell'inizio del campionato per tutti gli addetti ai lavori il Napoli era quella più indebolita di tutte le big, siamo a meno sei ma saremmo a pari punti se lo scontro diretto fosse finito in maniera giusta, non è tutto da buttare ma basta esperimenti


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


Senza offesa ma post che sembra scritto da un interista ... Scudetto vinto per miracolo con una rosa di cessi e Napoli/Inter ingiocabili

Ragazzi calma, è una sconfitta bruttissima come ne abbiamo avute altre e anche se ad oggi la rosa presenta qualche incongruenza (bisognerà valutare anche l'opportunità dell'acquisto di CDK per quell'esborso), siamo lì e ce la giochiamo. Il Napoli gioca con Juan Jesus Mario Rui Polinano Simeone e altri che se venissero comprati dal Milan, scatenerebbero la rivolta nel forum

Siamo lì (più o meno  ) e ce la giochiamo. Non dobbiamo perdere punti e sperare che il Napoli inciampi


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Copincollo dal thread della partita
> 
> La verità è che questa squadra non è in grado di reggere il doppio impegno. Fisicamente, mentalmente, a livello qualitativo, non ce la fanno. Giocare tutte queste partite ravvicinate non è cosa loro. Questo perché i giocatori forti, quelli davvero DA MILAN, si contano sulle dita di una mano (e uno è pure infortunato).


AMEN..


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2022)

Con chi gioca la Cremonese alla prossima? Non vorrei che ci rosicchiassero qualche punto


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppi giocatori tra i titolari (compresi quelli che entrano sempre nelle rotazioni) che faticherebbero ad emergere in uno Spezia o una Cremonese.
> Ma era così anche l'anno scorso. Diciamo la verità: se tutti per mesi ci hanno ripetuto che l'inter aveva una rosa nettamente più forte e che la nostra vittoria fosse un mezzo miracolo, forse non erano impazziti tutti. Un fondo di verità c'era. Abbiamo 3-4 giocatori forti (almeno per il livello della serie A), altrettanti buoni giocatori e una marea di pipponi che possono dare il proprio contributo solo in determinate circostanze.


D'altronde il Napoli quante partite ha giocato senza Osimhen? E ha fatto lo stesso caterve di gol.

A noi se tolgono Leao per quelle stesse partite (o se gioca come stasera), li facciamo lo stesso i gol? Spoiler: No, non le vinciamo nemmeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Me lo segno e ne riparliamo a maggio


----------



## Goro (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ci siamo entusiasmati per i big match per poi cadere in questi modi insulsi


----------



## numero 3 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Stasera dopo la sconfitta si vede tutto negativo e sembra ormai persa ogni speranza.
Io sono convinto che giocheremo fino alla fine per il primo posto e lo faremo con l'inter. Al Napoli pur forte e bello da vedere sta andando tutto troppo bene.


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


La colpa è DI MALDINI ma qua guai a toccarlo altrimenti ti sgozzano il cane.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Stasera dopo la sconfitta si vede tutto negativo e sembra ormai persa ogni speranza.
> Io sono convinto che giocheremo fino alla fine per il primo posto e lo faremo con l'inter. Al Napoli pur forte e bello da vedere sta andando tutto troppo bene.



Sono convinto anche io di questo, ma bisognava stare in scia del Napoli.
Inspiegabile Piollo e tutta la squadra.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Stasera dopo la sconfitta si vede tutto negativo e sembra ormai persa ogni speranza.
> Io sono convinto che giocheremo fino alla fine per il primo posto e lo faremo con l'inter. Al Napoli pur forte e bello da vedere sta andando tutto troppo bene.


Non è che abbiamo perso contro una big, abbiamo perso contro il Torino che negli ultimi 20 minuti era totalmente spaesato con tanto di allenatore espulso. 

Poi oh, felicissimo a maggio di essere smentito e che questo topic possa invecchiare malissimo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Ottobre 2022)

A gennaio Cardinale prenderá in mano la situazione e farà un grande mercato. Potremo saggiare la potenza di fuoco di Redbird finalmente. Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Rosa oscena? 
Troppi isterismi. Va bene che il mercato estivo non sta dando niente, ma la squadra è bene o male la stessa dello scorso anno, Kessie a parte. 
Adesso per una partita sono tutti brocchi. Un po' di equilibrio, suvvia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2022)

La rosa è ridicola in alcune zone del campo, la fascia destra è un colabrodo totale ed andava rinforzata non questa estate, ma già da 3 anni quando andavamo in giro con Castillejo titolare e Saelemakers.
Scelta incomprensibile l'aver acquistato per 35 milioni un teenager belga collezionando il terzo trequartista in rosa ma tralasciando volutamente scoperto il reparto a detta di tutti più debole della squadra.
Poi Kessiè che non è stato adeguatamente sostituito nonostante si sapesse da un anno che sarebbe andato via è un' altra scelta inspiegabile.


----------



## Gamma (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


Sono d'accordo sulle nostre defezioni a livello di rosa, che andavano colmate con giocatori pronti (almeno a centrocampo), aggiungo tutto questo è enfatizzato da un problema di cui si parla tanto ma mai abbastanza: gli infortuni.
Possono essere un alibi per alcune prestazioni quando sono casuali, ma sono un'aggravante quando diventano numerosi e muscolari.
Dest e Tatarusanu giocano perché Calabria e Maignan sono fuori da tanto (e torneranno nel 2023). È grave, perché lo scorso anno abbiamo avuto lo stesso problema, così come quello precedente, ma non vi si è posta nessuna soluzione, né a livello di preparazione (cercando di limitarli) né a livello di acquisti (allungando la rosa con qualità).

Io penso che il Napoli sia sul nostro stesso livello (come l'Inter), ma nonostante un calcio molto dinamico riesce a tener botta.
Quando Osimhen resta un mese out c'è Raspadori (o Simeone) che fa 4 gol in CL.
Il Napoli sta overperformando, poco ma sicuro, ma fisicamente sta dimostrando di essere molto avanti, al di là della rosa più lunga, magari questo farà la differenza, magari no.

Vranckx, Adli, Thiaw, dove sono? Sono davvero così poco pronti? Se sì è un problema perché, ad oggi, il mercato è composto da CDK 
(che sta giocando male), Dest (anche lui) e dalla perdita di Kessie... più che insufficiente.

Il campionato è ancora lungo e ci sono tante cose che dovranno succedere (belle e brutte), quindi nulla è perduto, ma è chiaro che passi falsi come questo non possiamo e non dobbiamo più farli. Un conto è perdere con i partenopei o con l'Inter, un conto è perdere con il Torino... soprattutto così. Continuiamo ad essere da Scudetto perché siamo sempre lì e manca tanto tempo, ma questo stop è molto pesante.

Ora testa al Salisburgo, prendiamoci la qualificazione e ricominciamo a ragionare per bene, per smaltire tutto questo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Rosa oscena?
> Troppi isterismi. Va bene che il mercato estivo non sta dando niente, ma la squadra è bene o male la stessa dello scorso anno, Kessie a parte.
> Adesso per una partita sono tutti brocchi. Un po' di equilibrio, suvvia


Dimmi un giocatore decente in rosa, eccetto Tonali, Theo e Leao. Io sono del parere che Pioli l'anno scorso, checchè se ne dica, ha fatto un miracolo. Verrò infangato per questa frase, ma ricordiamo che è l'allenatore che ha vinto lo scudetto con la miglior media punti e che, dopo tanti anni, ci ha fatto fare in campionato più di 5-6 vittorie di fila.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque è un dato storico che il Milan 2 scudetti di fila lì vince , li ha vinti pochissime volte.. 
La partenza di quest'anno era stata buona con solo il napule davanti che è capace di tutto pensavo si potesse provare a bissare, specie ira che nel prossimo turno andava a bergamo e inter e juve si scontreranno tra di loro e il derby.. era un turno più che favorevole a noi..invece siamo usciti dal campionato per una sera facendo la più brutta prestazione..io credo che questa squadra sia capace di tutto ma non di vincere facilmente, se nel caso vinciamo lo faremo dopo enormi sofferenze..comunque sino in primavera non ci do per spacciati..certo siamo ai limiti del distacco recuperabile 6 7 punti si possono recuperare oltre è dura..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Rosa oscena?
> Troppi isterismi. Va bene che il mercato estivo non sta dando niente, ma la squadra è bene o male la stessa dello scorso anno, Kessie a parte.
> Adesso per una partita sono tutti brocchi. Un po' di equilibrio, suvvia



E infatti anche lo scorso anno era oscena 
2021/2022: niente attaccante, niente trequartista e niente esterno destro
2022/2023: niente attaccante, niente trequartista e niente esterno destro


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2022)

la rosa non è oscena, ma se invece di mettere i più forti metti a caso per forza fai partite oscene.
siamo gli unici a fare un turnover completamente senza senso.
grande pioli.
poi vabbe il garante ha pensato bene di mettere tutti nelle migliori condizioni questa estate con un mercato chirurgico proprio.
grande paolo, fiducia a prescindere.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2022)

Che il mercato sia stato inadeguato siamo tutti daccordo.
Detto questo, non sono cosi tragico per il momento, mi sembra un incidente di percorso. Pioli ha grosse responsabilitá oggi. Ma come allenatore è quello che è, nulla a che vedere coi top.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2022)

Dai un po' di animo che alla prossima c'è lo scontro diretto con lo Spezia.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dimmi un giocatore decente in rosa, eccetto Tonali, Theo e Leao. Io sono del parere che Pioli l'anno scorso, checchè se ne dica, ha fatto un miracolo. Verrò infangato per questa frase, ma ricordiamo che è l'allenatore che ha vinto lo scudetto con la miglior media punti e che, dopo tanti anni, ci ha fatto fare in campionato più di 5-6 vittorie di fila.


Maignan mi pare decente
Calabria ha sempre dato il suo contributo
Kalulu mi pare decente
Tomori non sta facendo bene ma non mi pare indecente
Bennacer non lo ritengo un campione, ma non mi pare indecente
Giroud può non piacere, ma i gol più pesanti li ha fatti sempre lui
Diaz sta facendo bene quest'anno 
Rebic è un buon giocatore

Se poi per te tutti questi sono indecenti alzo le mani, meglio venderli per 5-10 milioni e rimpiazzarli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E infatti anche lo scorso anno era oscena
> 2021/2022: niente attaccante, niente trequartista e niente esterno destro
> 2022/2023: niente attaccante, niente trequartista e niente esterno destro


Ma anche il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato deficitario, di veramente buono abbiamo preso Maignan e Giroud gratis.
Poi chi altro? Florenzi che ha frequentato più l'infermeria che il campo? Messias preso all'ultimo minuto coi saldi?
Sono due anni che non facciamo mercato.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2022)

Stiamo pagando il doppio impegno perché manca profondità a livello di rosa. Ci siamo a livello quantitativo, ma non a livello qualitativo.

Le colpe vanno divise tra

Proprietà: budget ridicolo
Dirigenza: timing ridicolo con 1 acquisto a fine luglio e 2 a fine agosto
Allenatore: con lui devi passare l'esame di astrofica quantistica prima di poter giocare

Aggiungiamoci poi che Pioli ci sta pure mettendo del suo con certe scelte per peggiorare la situazione...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma anche il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato deficitario, di veramente buono abbiamo preso Maignan e Giroud gratis.
> Poi chi altro? Florenzi che ha frequentato più l'infermeria che il campo? Messias preso all'ultimo minuto coi saldi?
> *Sono due anni che non facciamo mercato.*



Certo, vincere lo scudetto ha cancellato tutto e permesso di continuare la narrativa del "in dirigenza non sbagliano un colpo"
Quest'anno siamo a 0 calciatori utili su 5 acquistati. O 0 su 7 se consideriamo anche Florenzi e Messias.
Lo scorso anno 2 su 8 (Maignan e in parte Giroud)

E non si può sempre usare la mancanza di soldi per giustificare tutto questo schifio.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Maignan mi pare decente
> Calabria ha sempre dato il suo contributo
> *Kalulu mi pare decente
> Tomori non sta facendo bene ma non mi pare indecente*
> ...


Kalulu discontinuo, Tomori gli scorsi anni ha alternato prestazioni da fenomeno con altre imbarazzanti e quest'anno è semplicemente indecente, Giroud fa gol pesanti e lo ringrazio per avermi fatto godere nei derby ma non è attaccante a cui affidarsi una stagione intera, Diaz in crescendo ma dobbiamo vedere, Rebic dopo i continui infortuni lo vedo peggiorato moltissimo e sta diventando come Giroud, un giocatore dai lampi occasionali. Ti sembra abbastanza per tenere testa a questo Napoli che è ottimamente sistemato in ogni reparto? 

Il confronto con l'Inter dell'anno scorso non regge, visto che la squadra di Inzaghi subisce sempre parecchi gol, alcuni veramente imbarazzanti. Per non parlare della prestazione pietosa che hanno fatto nel derby, dove ci hanno regalato molti spazi e si sono svegliati nel secondo tempo. Fossi interista, avrei chiesto da due anni la testa dell'allenatore. Il Napoli, invece, no. È totalmente l'opposto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Ottobre 2022)

si sapeva...un estate sprecata ad andare dietro a De Kateminckia la paghi....non si sono presi dei giocatori funzionali,ma un giovane classe 2001 con la speranza che diventi De Briyne....per me devono vergognarsi tutti,mister compreso che è un aziendalista del cavolo che si fa andare bene tutto


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non farei onestamente troppi drammi per una sconfitta dovuta a 5 minuti di blackout contro una squadra ultra fisica (che soffriamo tradizionalmente) in mezzo al doppio impegno champions decisivo.
Posto che ci sono sicuramente diversi giocatori che al Milan non dovrebbero nemmeno entrare a Milanello,


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Kalulu discontinuo, Tomori gli scorsi anni ha alternato prestazioni da fenomeno con altre imbarazzanti e quest'anno è semplicemente indecente, Giroud fa gol pesanti e lo ringrazio per avermi fatto godere nei derby ma non è attaccante a cui affidarsi una stagione intera, Diaz in crescendo ma dobbiamo vedere, Rebic dopo i continui infortuni lo vedo peggiorato moltissimo e sta diventando come Giroud, un giocatore dai lampi occasionali. Ti sembra abbastanza per tenere testa a questo Napoli che è ottimamente sistemato in ogni reparto?
> 
> Il confronto con l'Inter dell'anno scorso non regge, visto che la squadra di Inzaghi subisce sempre parecchi gol, alcuni veramente imbarazzanti. Per non parlare della prestazione pietosa che hanno fatto nel derby, dove ci hanno regalato molti spazi e si sono svegliati nel secondo tempo. Fossi interista, avrei chiesto da due anni la testa dell'allenatore. Il Napoli, invece, no. È totalmente l'opposto.


Un conto è dire se possiamo tener testa a questo Napoli (che calerà inevitabilmente), un altro conto è dire che sono tutti indecenti. nessuno di quelli citati per me lo è.


----------



## meteoras1982 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non farei onestamente troppi drammi per una sconfitta dovuta a 5 minuti di blackout contro una squadra ultra fisica (che soffriamo tradizionalmente) in mezzo al doppio impegno champions decisivo.
> Posto che ci sono sicuramente diversi giocatori che al Milan non dovrebbero nemmeno entrare a Milanello,




Non facciamo drammi? Intanto scudetto quest'anno non lo vedremo neanche col binocolo, e faremo fatica pure a raggiungere il quarto posto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo drammi? Intanto scudetto quest'anno non lo vedremo neanche col binocolo, e faremo fatica pure a raggiungere il quarto posto.



va che è lungo, può succedere di tutto.
L'unica cosa "brutta" è che piollo e la squadra si sono cacati addosso proprio nel momento sbagliato.
Tra 7 gorni il nabule incontra l'atalanta e poi il loro calendario si fa tosto.

Ma noi ehhhhh....cosa vuoi farci, dobbiamo pensare al Salisburgo....e siamo a -6


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Ottobre 2022)

Calma. L'importante è vincere mercoledì. Per il campionato c'è sempre tempo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo drammi? Intanto scudetto quest'anno non lo vedremo neanche col binocolo, e faremo fatica pure a raggiungere il quarto posto.



Primo passo falso in stagione e già tiriamo fuori i forconi?
Su dai... un po di obiettività.


----------



## Simo98 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Solita isteria post sconfitta, si leggono thread con gli stessi titoli dello scorso anno
Nel confronto degli 11 titolari non ci vedo assolutamente inferiori, al momento gli gira tutto e sembrano dei fenomeni
I vari M.Rui, J.jesus, Politano, Ndombele, Simeone se li avessimo in rosa noi sarebbero crocifissi


----------



## meteoras1982 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Primo passo falso in stagione e già tiriamo fuori i forconi?
> Su dai... un po di obiettività.



Eh tanta rabbia e delusione che vuoi fare, spero veramente di sbagliarmi sulle mie analisi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Primo passo falso in stagione e già tiriamo fuori i forconi?
> Su dai... un po di obiettività.



Sommato al pareggio contro il Sassuolo perchè..."beh sai, pareggiare contro il sassuolo ci sta".
Infatti contro di loro hanno vinto tutti tranne noi  

e il passo falso con il nabule?
e quello contro l'atalanta?
Tra l'altro in entrambe le partite si poteva tranquillamente fare punteggio pieno.


----------



## Simo98 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Un conto è dire se possiamo tener testa a questo Napoli (che calerà inevitabilmente), un altro conto è dire che sono tutti indecenti. nessuno di quelli citati per me lo è.


Dire che Kalulu Tomori Bennacer Giroud sono indecenti è veramente qualcosa di assurdo, neanche un interista di 12 anni si spingerebbe a questi livelli


----------



## Simo98 (30 Ottobre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Eh tanta rabbia e delusione che vuoi fare, spero veramente di sbagliarmi sulle mie analisi.


Ricordo bene le tue analisi dello scorso anno e seguendole dovevamo finire in serie B


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Primo passo falso in stagione e già tiriamo fuori i forconi?
> Su dai... un po di obiettività.


Di passi falsi ne abbiamo già fatti parecchi (oggi, Sassuolo, Napoli perchè perdere in casa è sempre un passo falso) e ci siamo salvati contro Verona ed Empoli.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> D'altronde il Napoli quante partite ha giocato senza Osimhen? E ha fatto lo stesso caterve di gol.
> 
> A noi se tolgono Leao per quelle stesse partite (o se gioca come stasera), li facciamo lo stesso i gol? Spoiler: No, non le vinciamo nemmeno.


Assolutamente, ma pure l'inter ha giocato senza Lukaku, che in serie A è tipo Dio sceso in terra (per questo sono convinto che vinceranno loro il campionato). Persino la peggiore juventus degli ultimi 12 anni, senza Di Maria, Pogba e Chiesa e con i nuovi giovani ancora da inserire ci è distante solo 4 punti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2022)

non so perchè ma il classico post "siamo da B" dopo una sconfitta era più scontato del ghiaccio al Polo Nord.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (31 Ottobre 2022)

State delirando.
Parlando di passo falso Milan-Napoli dove li abbiamo messi sotto 90 minuti come mai nessuno è riuscito a fare quest’anno e prendendo due traverse.

accannate su.
Giocando info 3 giorni e prima di una partita fondamentale in Champions ci può stare un passo falso.

purtroppo al momento il Napoli sta giocando un campionato a parte.

questo è


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

come al solito qui dentro si passa dall'euforia totale (siamo i più forti del campionato) al totale delirio (siamo scarsissimi). La verità come sempre sta nel mezzo. Non siamo cessi e non siamo fenomeni scesi in terra. Il problema è che esistono gli avversari e non tutti si chiamano Allegri, ci studiano, ci osservano e cercano di capire come metterci in difficoltà e questo ha fatto oggi Juric che ha mandato a scuola Pioli dal punto di vista tattico. Questa rosa è la stessa dell'anno scorso senza Romagnoli (ah a proposito dove sono i fenomeni che dicevano meglio cedere lui e prendere uno random?? perché adesso con gabbia ci stiamo divertendo vedo) e Kessie, che fa panchina fissa al Barcà. Il problema è che non sono stati sostituiti degnamente, questo è scandaloso. Se vogliamo continuare è ancora più scandaloso non aver preso un'ala destra e un trequartista di qualità. Cose che tutti dicevamo da anni. Spendere 36 mln per un ragazzino, bravo per carità, ma molto molto acerbo, e si sapeva, è stata una follia incredibile. Un giocatore giovane e di talento come De keteleare non è adatto al nostro modo di giocare, non capisco sinceramente perchè lo abbiano preso, è esattamente la copia di Paquetà che abbiamo venduto 2 anni fa. Scelta veramente senza alcun senso quella di questa estate. 

Pioli deve capire che non possiamo sostenere il centrocampo a 2 ogni 3 giorni, non ce la fanno, non abbiamo ricambi e la squadra non riesce a gestire questa situazione tattica, è abbastanza palese. 
Ogni avversario che abbiamo affrontato ha sempre avuto diverse occasioni per fare gol, e questo non te lo puoi permettere se miri a vincere lo scudetto. Concediamo troppo in difesa, è questo il nostro vero punto debole quest'anno. Tomori è il fratello scemo di quello dell'anno scorso, e non abbiamo un Romagnoli, che seppur non è un fenomeno, è comunque buono per la serie A, quindi siamo costretti a giocare con Gabbia che ovviamente non è un fenomeno e non possiamo nemmeno pretendere chissà cosa essendo ancora alle prime armi. Non capisco perché non provare Thiaw, a questo punto penso che sia anche più scarso di Gabbia, altrimenti non si spiega. 
Pioli si deve svegliare comunque, è entrato in modalità fenomeno che fa ******, come ogni anno. Formazioni oscene, cambi da delirio, e gestione tattica delle partite da TSO. E' giunto il momento di un centrocampo a 3, c'è bisogno di più solidità in mezzo, e magari di qualche giocatore più tecnico di Pobega. 


P.S. il napoli sta mantenendo lo stesso ritmo dell'anno scorso, siamo noi a fare schifo.


----------



## Alfabri (31 Ottobre 2022)

I giovani non vengono "provati" perché i tifosi delirano e insultano tutti alla prima partita "no". Di oggettivo c'è solo che continuiamo a fare fatica contro le squadre fisiche che pressano e marcano a uomo, non siamo riusciti praticamente mai a creare giocate di qualità e a creare superiorità. Poi due situazioni abbastanza casuali e la perdi, purtroppo ci sta. Pioli deve migliorare il piano tattico contro questa tipologia di avversari, per il resto non ci sono allarmismi da fare, testa a Salisburgo che sarà importantissima.


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Sta storia che abbiamo una rosa scarsa l'ho scritta talmente tante volte, che mi si sono consumate le dita sulla tastiera. Non avevo certo bisogno di questa partita per scoprirlo. Ogni volta che andiamo in trasferta rischiamo.


----------



## sampapot (31 Ottobre 2022)

è risaputo che la nostra rosa non è la migliore della serie A...la vittoria dello scudetto è stata quasi tutto merito di Pioli, che ha creato un gruppo il cui valore supera quello di tutti i giocatori sommati....poi le partite storte possono capitare (Leao si è mangiato un gol che avrebbe potuto cambiare il corso della partita)...spero solo che possa servire per vincere la prossima


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Ottobre 2022)

Basta prendere a gennaio Un mediano e fare il centrocampo Tonali, Bennacer + Mediano trequartista. 
e se ne vincono 10 in carrozza.

con 4 punte invece si arriva quinti.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La colpa è DI MALDINI ma qua guai a toccarlo altrimenti ti sgozzano il cane.


Colpe ne hanno un pó tutti,dalla società ai dirigenti,passando per un allenatore mediocre e che si accontenta poiché fuori dal Milan tornerebbe alla modalità Florentia viola.La società non ha interesse alcuno a ripetere un eventuale successo in campo,anzi,se può lo evita per non creare la corsa alle richieste di aumento di stipendio dei giocatori e perché comunque quello che importa è la presenza costante in champions come un Olimpiakos qualunque,d'altronde lo ha ripetuto 100 volte il gran presidente Scaroni.Maldini ha deciso di rinnovare e spero arrivi il giorno in cui capiremo il motivo,anche se è facile intuirlo,perché se rinnovi e ti accontenti di un budget di 35 mln dopo aver tu stesso lanciato fiamme contro i proprietari parlando di step successivo da fare con l'aggiunta di top e gente pronta allora o stai perculando dall'inizio e te ne sbatti o ti hanno accontentato in altri "modi",non omettendo di ricordare che dopo la firma sul rinnovo si presenta con riscatto dello scempio Messias per 5 mln al Crotone in C che per 200.000 euro te lo portavano loro,e con la perdita di un mese e mezzo ad inseguire il Mimmo Morfeo dei giorni nostri,posto che Mimmo Morfeo piscia in faccia al belga dato che spesso faceva la differenza in ben altra serie A,ma attendiamo per il belga,attendiamo.Infine,per completare la rosa,prende 3 sventurati in prestito cacciati a pedate dai rispettivi club e sono talmente forti da restare fuori dalle liste champions.Non venite a dirmi "ah,ma è colpa di Elliot era finito il budget".Ora,nessuno nega che Maldini e la dirigenza tutta abbiano dei meriti sulla nostra risalita dopo anni di buio,ma Maldini e la dirigenza tutta necessitano di un fine conoscitore come può essere Giuntoli,capace di pescare nel sottobosco,i nostri non lo sanno fare,e purtroppo non sanno usare nemmeno i soldi che gli vengono messi tra le mani.


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non farei onestamente troppi drammi per una sconfitta dovuta a 5 minuti di blackout contro una squadra ultra fisica (che soffriamo tradizionalmente) in mezzo al doppio impegno champions decisivo.
> Posto che ci sono sicuramente diversi giocatori che al Milan non dovrebbero nemmeno entrare a Milanello,


Concordo. Noi facendo 9 punti su 9 nelle prossime tre chiuderemmo questa prima parte di stagione con gli stessi punti dell’anno scorso.
Bisogna anche dire che se la quota è quella data dalla media punti che ha tenuto il Napoli fino a oggi moltiplicata per le 38 partite, oggettivamente non siamo da scudetto perché non siamo squadra da 101 punti, probabilmente neanche da più di 90. Ma non lo eravamo neanche l’anno scorso…


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Secondo me lottiamo per non retrocedere


Speriamo di salvarci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Dire che Kalulu Tomori Bennacer Giroud sono indecenti è veramente qualcosa di assurdo, neanche un interista di 12 anni si spingerebbe a questi livelli


Girutto però appesantito e poco lucido. Nelle ultime partite sembra essere diventato Bierhoff negli ultimi anni di carriera, quando di piede non faceva gol neanche bendato. 
Grazie per quanto fatto, ma a giugno si dovrà voltare pagina.
Le altre girano con centravanti di un certo livello, esigo che il Milan con fatturato analogo alle altre abbia un centravanti di quella caratura almeno. Costa? Pazienza, le altre hanno pagato. Pagheremo anche noi, non mi interessa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Basta prendere a gennaio Un mediano e fare il centrocampo Tonali, Bennacer + Mediano trequartista.
> e se ne vincono 10 in carrozza.
> 
> con 4 punte invece si arriva quinti.


Serve un attaccante che la butti dentro. Paghiamo troppo il fatto che non abbiamo un attaccante che ti tolga le castagne dal fuoco. Ieri con Osimhen al posto di Origi la portavi a casa… abbiamo due attaccanti che partecipano poco alla manovra, ieri Origi non sembrava essere neanche in campo. A sto punto proverei Rebic come centravanti, se devo vedere il Milan giocare così male con Giroud e Origi.


----------



## MagicBox (31 Ottobre 2022)

Cerchiamo di stare in scia fino al mondiale…

certo è che, siccome siamo sfortunati, anche quest’anno dobbiamo lottare contro una montagna di infortuni…

Inoltre, sempre perché siamo sfortunati, l’apporto del mercato estivo per ora è stato pressoché nullo

Però rimango fiducioso, ancora nulla è perduto: facciamo 3/3 fino al mondiale e poi vediamo


----------



## jacky (31 Ottobre 2022)

Leggo che abbiamo preso tanti Pipponi gli ultimi due mercati.
Chi li ha scelti? Chi ha dato l’ok? Scusate eh


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


Ora non esageriamo, altrimenti è pure inutile combattere il negazionismo che ci circonda se siamo noi per primi a ''rinnegare''.

Siamo i campioni d'italia in carica e questo non è opinabile nè soggettivo ma è già storia.

Cos'è oggi il milan?
Semplice, è un progetto tecnico che ha bruciato le tappe arrivando allo scudetto prima di ciò che si era prefissati, complice anche una serie di fattori che ha riguardato la concorrenza.
Lo scudetto però non ha scalfito i piani e nemmeno i programmi e cosi abbiamo continuato a rinnovare e non rinnovare i contratti in base alle linea guida della proprietà e abbiamo continuato a fare mercato molto sostenibile e molto futuribile e poco 'da big'.

Questo cosa può comportare?
Comporta che sicuramente saremo più forti dello scorso anno, grazie anche a un titolo che regala certezze e autostima, ma non saremo molto più forti.
Non metteremo tra noi e la concorrenza molto dislivello e la stessa potrà anche colmarlo con investimenti importanti e massicci.
Ma noi andiamo avanti per la nostra strada senza condizionamenti esterni.

Sul napoli che dire?
Ovviamente sono campioni d'italia e auguri a loro.

Oggi corrono a mille e vanno come schegge.
Siamo sotto di sei punti rispetto a loro al netto del loro miglior momento(da quante partite di seguito vincono??) e di un nostro momento altalenante.
La speranza è che da gennaio stiamo meglio noi e un pochino peggio loro.
Vediamo se la situazione si riequilibra o si ribalta.
Oggi sul napoli c'è poco da dire , sono una macchina da guerra.

Metterei da parte anche i giudizi sui singoli : il tuo giudizio oggi sui giocatori del napoli è fortemente condizionato dagli incredibili risultati che stanno conseguendo.
Ovviamente se queste prestazioni dovessero durare tutto l'anno c'è solo da far i complimenti.

Perchè noi siamo milanisti e non ingiocabili negazionisti alienati dalla realtà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> si sapeva...un estate sprecata ad andare dietro a De Kateminckia la paghi....non si sono presi dei giocatori funzionali,ma un giovane classe 2001 con la speranza che diventi De Briyne....per me devono vergognarsi tutti,mister compreso che è un aziendalista del cavolo che si fa andare bene tutto


no ma il "tempo da recuperare" perchè il rinnovo di quello la è arrivato al 1o di luglio lo vogliamo dimenticare?


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Serve un attaccante che la butti dentro. Paghiamo troppo il fatto che non abbiamo un attaccante che ti tolga le castagne dal fuoco. Ieri con Osimhen al posto di Origi la portavi a casa… abbiamo due attaccanti che partecipano poco alla manovra, ieri Origi non sembrava essere neanche in campo. A sto punto proverei Rebic come centravanti, se devo vedere il Milan giocare così male con Giroud e Origi.


Ieri doveva giocare solo Giroud. Il problema non è stato il gol, palle non ne sono praticamente mai arrivate bensì la manovra. Origi tornava indietro a cercarsi palla e così facendo consentiva al Toro di salire e chiuderci. Giroud non fa mai una robaccia del genere. Resta alto, prende legnate, piuttosto viene accusato di giocare male ma fa quel lavoro sporco perfetto per poi far giocare bene la squadra. Lui recupera alto di testa o spizza, libera spazio per leao e poi tutti dentro all'area. Ieri però la scelta è stata diversa. Ieri si pensava tanto a mercoledì e forse è stato giusto così.


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Girutto però appesantito e poco lucido. Nelle ultime partite sembra essere diventato Bierhoff negli ultimi anni di carriera, quando di piede non faceva gol neanche bendato.
> Grazie per quanto fatto, ma a giugno si dovrà voltare pagina.
> Le altre girano con centravanti di un certo livello, esigo che il Milan con fatturato analogo alle altre abbia un centravanti di quella caratura almeno. Costa? Pazienza, le altre hanno pagato. Pagheremo anche noi, non mi interessa.


Concordo che serve altro ma definirlo indecente è da pazzi


----------



## Ambrole (31 Ottobre 2022)

La tipica rosa scandalosa della squadra che negli ultimi tre anni ha fatto più punti...siamo una buonissima squadra, ci sta che Quest anno non vinciamo lo scudetto se il napoli continua con questo andamento record, ma Juve e Inter ad esempio sono dietro e dovrebbero esserlo di molti più punti, visto il calcio espresso e la fortuna che hanno avuto.

Lucidità nei commenti


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Ottobre 2022)

La campagna acquisti non ha portato nulla, purtroppo l'errore e CDK se butti tutte le tue fiches su un giocatore dev'essere forte e pronto, lui non è pronto e di conseguenza non è forte.
Il resto è gente ingiudicabile, certo Vranxx e Pobega non sono kessie e che che se ne dica Thiaw non è romagnoli, che cmq gioca ad alti livelli da 10 anni.
Poi non abbiamo preso uno che calci bene i calci da fermo e le riserve di Mike e Theo.
Alpaese mio dicono....non m fatt nu **** in parole povere


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Ottobre 2022)

La campagna acquisti non ha portato nulla, purtroppo l'errore e CDK se butti tutte le tue fiches su un giocatore dev'essere forte e pronto, lui non è pronto e di conseguenza non è forte.
Il resto è gente ingiudicabile, certo Vranxx e Pogba non sono kessie e che che se ne dica Thiaw non è romagnoli, che cmq gioca ad alti livelli da 10 anni.
Poi non abbiamo preso uno che calci bene i calci da fermo e le riserve di Mike e Theo.
Alpaese mio dicono....non m fatt nu **** in parole povere


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (31 Ottobre 2022)

Chiudiamo la baracca siamo da retrocesssione


----------



## Davidoff (31 Ottobre 2022)

Fascia destra scandalosa, punta forte assente, in più non reggiamo sto c***o di centrocampo a due.


----------



## Manue (31 Ottobre 2022)

A me sorprendono questi post onestamente, 
mi chiedo che cosa si direbbe se il Milan avesse comprato Raspadori per 35 mln, 
se avessimo comprato Simeone, se avessimo Juan Jesus come centrale, 
se avessimo Lobotka al posto di Bennacer... ecc ecc

abbiamo una rosa così oscena che non abbiamo subito un big match quest'anno, 
li abbiamo sempre comandati e portati a casa, tranne in una occasione.

Prendere spunto dalla partita di ieri, per sperare di vedere un bel Milan, 
significa non aver mai visto il Torino e come gioca, come li fa giocare Juric.

La partita di ieri sarebbe stata una partita così anche se l'avessimo vinta.
Si doveva sfruttare l'occasione iniziale, per andare in vantaggio.

E' evidente che siamo un pò sulle gambe per vari motivi, 
infortuni in primis. 

Ma reputare una rosa oscena, la nostra... è troppo, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La verità è che pur non essendo i più forti della galassia avremmo potuto battere il Torino non sostituendo Leao e iniziando la partita con Bennacer vicino a Tonali.
> 
> Oggi l'ha persa l'allenatore.


Come ho scritto in altro post tutto parte dal non aver sostituito degnamente Kessie che faceva il lavoro per 3. Dobbiamo passare necessariamente al centrocampo a 3 con Pobega Tonali e Benna (avrebbe senso anche Adili a questo punto) e spedire sul 2 arancio quel Tatarusanu che a certi livelli è impresentabile.
Questo risolverebbe definitivamente anche il problema cronico dell'ala destra.
Sono scelte forti,bisogna capire se Pioli avrà le pall per metterle in atto.

Io giocherei con 4312,un po' il Milan di Serginho e Cafu con le dovute proporzioni.
Mirante (in attesa di un buon 2 a gennaio)
Dest Tomori Kjaer Theo
Pobega benna (Adili) Tonali
Diaz (CdK se rinsavisce)
Origi (Giroud) Leao (Rebic)

Diaz o CdK avrebbero anche meno problemi di copertura,molte volte la palla la perdiamo in quella zona di campo quando Diaz viene sovrastato da qualche difensore avversario.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> A me sorprendono questi post onestamente,
> *mi chiedo che cosa si direbbe se il Milan avesse comprato Raspadori per 35 mln,
> se avessimo comprato Simeone, se avessimo Juan Jesus come centrale,
> se avessimo Lobotka al posto di Bennacer... ecc ecc*
> ...



Pensa che attualmente Raspadori e Simeone mangiano in testa ad Origi, che ieri si credeva un centrocampista (oltre a credersi un attaccante da oltre 10 anni) 
Idem Lobotka. Possiamo criticarlo? No, insieme a Bennacer è uno dei più forti cc del campionato.
J.Jesus è il loro 3-4 difensore, un pò come il nostro Gabbia.

Anche la storiella degli infortuni....dai.
Allora è già contro la sampdoria (ultima e guidata da giampaolo) che siamo sulle gambe, dato che abbiamo faticato e non poco.
La rosa è oscena perchè hanno preferito buttare tutti i soldi del calciomercato per un somaro sbarbato che ancora non è pronto e non ha inciso nulla.

E l'esterno destro nulla, e l'attaccante da 20 goal nulla, e i sostituti di Maignan e Theo nulla.
Cioè dai, ancora giochiamo con Messias titolare, ma di che parliamo


----------



## jacky (31 Ottobre 2022)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> La campagna acquisti non ha portato nulla, purtroppo l'errore e CDK se butti tutte le tue fiches su un giocatore dev'essere forte e pronto, lui non è pronto e di conseguenza non è forte.
> Il resto è gente ingiudicabile, certo Vranxx e Pobega non sono kessie e che che se ne dica Thiaw non è romagnoli, che cmq gioca ad alti livelli da 10 anni.
> Poi non abbiamo preso uno che calci bene i calci da fermo e le riserve di Mike e Theo.
> Alpaese mio dicono....non m fatt nu **** in parole povere


Il problema è che è stato preso CDK per buttare fumo.
I 30 mln sono niente, l'importante è che aveva un ingaggio basso.
Scemi per me sono quelli che vanno a spendere 100€ di media a biglietto per vedere questi calciatori. Non perché non se lo meritino, ma 100€ li può chiedere il PSG non il Milan per mostrare Origi, Tomori, Kalulu, Tatarusanu...
Detto questo l'unico che dovrebbe dare serie spiegazioni è il Signor PAOLO MALDINI. Che, come sempre, ha pensato prima alle sue tasche.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Ottobre 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo la baracca siamo da retrocesssione


Ma no dai, sono valutazioni, obiettive credo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2022)

La differenza con l'anno scorso è che le altre si sono rinforzate e anche parecchio (Juve compresa ma ha il debuff Allegri), noi senza Kessie, senza un laterale destro (Salame l'anno scorso era almeno decente), con ancora Diaz come titolare, siamo più scarsi


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è stato preso CDK per buttare fumo.
> I 30 mln sono niente, l'importante è che aveva un ingaggio basso.
> Scemi per me sono quelli che vanno a spendere 100€ di media a biglietto per vedere questi calciatori. Non perché non se lo meritino, ma 100€ li può chiedere il PSG non il Milan per mostrare Origi, Tomori, Kalulu, Tatarusanu...
> Detto questo l'unico che dovrebbe dare serie spiegazioni è il Signor PAOLO MALDINI. Che, come sempre, ha pensato prima alle sue tasche.


Come diceva qualcuno ieri Paolo è nella comfort zone. Prendiamo in testa dagli arbitri e non si espone,fa con quel poco che la proprietà gli dà e con lo scudetto che è riuscito a portarci può anche sbagliare completamente il mercato tanto per il tifoso è sempre colpa degli Strozzini che non cacciano grana. Mi verrebbe da dire che il vero parafulmine è la proprietà e non Maldini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Leggo che abbiamo preso tanti Pipponi gli ultimi due mercati.
> Chi li ha scelti? Chi ha dato l’ok? Scusate eh



"Intanto con quei pipponi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto"
Già li sento elaborare questa narrazione


----------



## Manue (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che attualmente Raspadori e Simeone mangiano in testa ad Origi, che ieri si credeva un centrocampista (oltre a credersi un attaccante da oltre 10 anni)
> Idem Lobotka. Possiamo criticarlo? No, insieme a Bennacer è uno dei più forti cc del campionato.
> J.Jesus è il loro 3-4 difensore, un pò come il nostro Gabbia.
> 
> ...



Ah attualmente... 
mi hai risposto.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Intanto con quei pipponi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto"
> Già li sento elaborare questa narrazione


Il secondo para è chi prenderesti al posto di Paolo?
Il terzo vai tu a fare il Ds del Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il secondo para è chi prenderesti al posto di Paolo?
> Il terzo vai tu a fare il Ds del Milan.



Il quarto vai a tifare inter.
Perchè guai a far notare determinate mancanze, il garante non sbaglia un colpo, è il re di tutti i re


----------



## Manue (31 Ottobre 2022)

Io dico che se Kalulu fa il gol più facile dell'anno, contro il Napoli, 
e se Leao non si sbaglia i 2 gol che avrebbero indirizzato la partita di ieri, 
la classifica sarebbe diversa.

Noi abbiamo un problema con i gol sbagliati, 
che sono la differenza più grande che fanno in una partita di calcio.

Al netto che siamo stanchi..


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io dico che se Kalulu fa il gol più facile dell'anno, contro il Napoli,
> e se Leao non si sbaglia i 2 gol che avrebbero indirizzato la partita di ieri,
> la classifica sarebbe diversa.
> 
> ...


Bah mai capito sti discorsi. Vale anche che se Radu non faceva la cappellata avremmo uno scudetto in meno e le melme una stella in più?


----------



## Giangy (31 Ottobre 2022)

E anche vero, che i nuovi acquisti vengono usati molto poco, anzi quasi mai... A parte De Kate che ora come ora sembra davvero improponibile in campo, cosi come Dest non mi convince a pieno. Vancrax avrebbe anche alcune potenzialità, ma è chiuso a centrocampo, e per Pioli è evidente che sia solo una riserva. Mentre Thiaw e Adli, sembrano davvero solo oggetti misteriosi. Se questo era il mercato estivo, condivido in pieno, e dico mercato fallimentare e sprecato.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Pioli e bla bla bla. Può darsi, perchè un vero allenatore si sarebbe dimesso dopo un mercato osceno come quello estivo. Ma l'avete vista la nostra rosa? Tatarusanu portiere bollito, Tomori che è l'ombra di se stesso, Gabbia giocatorino, Pobega sembra un'esordiente...alla scuola calcio, Dest l'oscenità in persona, Origi imbarazzante, Giroud è un giocatore bollito che segna a tratti e il più delle volte palla al piede è imbarazzante. Abbiamo titolari in queste giornate solo tre giocatori di spessore: Leao che oggi ha fatto molto male (e se fa male lui fa male tutta la squadra), Tonali e Theo.
> 
> Il Napoli, giustamente, è primo e lo scudetto quest'anno lo può perdere solo Spalletti. Il confronto tra le due rose è pietoso. Ditemi se il Napoli ha un solo giocatore vergognoso come quelli che ho citato. Kim, Anguissa, Lobotka, Kvaratskhelia e tre punte di cui due riserve (Osimhen, Simeone e Raspadori). Complimenti alla società di De Laurentiis. Noi, invece, come dopo lo scudetto del 2011, ci siamo poggiati sugli allori non considerando il fatto che l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un miracolo. Non puoi vincere un campionato senza punte (puntiamo ancora su Ibrahimovic 40enne e Giroud) e senza centrocampo (Tonali e Bennacer non bastano, ci vuole fisicità altrimenti il centrocampo a due è troppo debole).


Forse non giocando con 4231, quando hai 2 giocatori contati adeguati a reggere una mediana a 2, per lo scudetto potresti giocartela eccome.


----------



## Manue (31 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bah mai capito sti discorsi. Vale anche che se Radu non faceva la cappellata avremmo uno scudetto in meno e le melme una stella in più?



Pensa, mai capito i discorsi del post...

senza cappellata l'inter pareggiava 1-1, 
doveva per forza vincere a Bologna, pertanto vale anche se Radu non faceva la cappellata poiché avremmo vinto lo stesso identico scudetto e le melme non avevano una stella in più.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Ottobre 2022)

Il Napoli visto finora merita lo scudetto. Poche balle, ad oggi ci è nettamente superiore.
Noi abbiamo preso in giro merdazzurri e ladri e adesso siamo li con loro, praticamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Discutete rispettando le opinioni di tutti, senza dare degli ubriachi, degli interisti o degli asini a chi la pensa diversamente.

Se non discutete civilmente, ci penseremo noi a farvi uscire dalla discussione.*


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bah mai capito sti discorsi. Vale anche che se Radu non faceva la cappellata avremmo uno scudetto in meno e le melme una stella in più?


Vale pure "se mio nonno avesse avuto 4 palle sarebbe stato un flipper".


----------



## R41D3N (31 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Basta prendere a gennaio Un mediano e fare il centrocampo Tonali, Bennacer + Mediano trequartista.
> e se ne vincono 10 in carrozza.
> 
> con 4 punte invece si arriva quinti.


Non l'hanno preso commettendo un errore imperdonabile. Kessie era da sostituire con un mediano di pari valore ed invece sono andati a prendere un'inutile trequartista da 35 mln gettando al vento l'intero budget per il mercato. Gli altri pseudo acquisti non meritano neanche menzione, ad oggi hanno inciso zero. I risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Squadra senza equilibrio, reparti scollati, praterie lasciate agli avversari, fase difensiva deficitaria, gol presi a grappoli. In generale abbiamo fatto un un netto passo indietro rispetto all'anno scorso sul piano del gioco. Secondo me bastava rinnovare a Kessie senza andare a gettare milioni su scommesse sinora perse, saremmo stati nettamente più forti.


----------



## Love (31 Ottobre 2022)

In alcuni soggetti è vero siamo osceni...tata alla lunga paga cosi come gabbia...pobega a centrocampo...paghiamo non avere un trq ed un est dx di livello...i giocatori presi in estate non stanno rendendo o non stanno giocando per nulla e per me personalmente non provare vranckx al posto di pobega è strano...cerchiamo di qualificarci in champions mercoledi e non perdiamo altri punti fino alla sosta..poi magari a gennaio recuperiamo diversi giocatori qualcuno si sveglia (cdk) e qualcuno arriva e ripartiamo...starò sognando?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Love ha scritto:


> In alcuni soggetti è vero siamo osceni...tata alla lunga paga cosi come gabbia...pobega a centrocampo...paghiamo non avere un trq ed un est dx di livello...i giocatori presi in estate non stanno rendendo o non stanno giocando per nulla e per me personalmente non provare vranckx al posto di pobega è strano...cerchiamo di qualificarci in champions mercoledi e non perdiamo altri punti fino alla sosta..poi magari a gennaio recuperiamo diversi giocatori qualcuno si sveglia (cdk) e *qualcuno arriva* e ripartiamo...starò sognando?



Sogni ad occhi aperti quando credi che a gennaio qualcuno arriverà  
Dopo Mandzkic e Lazetic credi ancora nel mercato di riparazione?

Per il resto almeno cerchiamo di non fare altre cacate, il campionato è lunghissimo e la pausa mondiale potrebbe ribaltare tutto.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo le assenze pesano, molto più dei grandi nomi che si sognavano d'estate e che non sono arrivati.
Perché con questa rosa abbiamo vinto lo scudetto a maggio, ma il fatto è che si trattava dei titolari.
Preoccupante, comunque, l'involuzione della fase difensiva.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Unica squadra rimasta imbattuta in trasferta nel 2022 in Europa se non ricordo male, anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri una potevamo perderla.
Ed abbiamo perso la più probabile, contro una squadra che soffriamo sempre ed in mezzo a due partite decisive in CL.

Abbiamo una media che ci proietta tra 82 ed 83 punti a fine anno, che probabilmente non basterebbero per vincere ma non sono un disastro considerando che abbiamo già giocato con quasi tutte le migliori.
Imperativo fare 9 punti prima del mondiale ora, portando la proiezione ad 88-89, che a mio parere basterebbero. Chiaro che se il Napoli continuasse così e ne facesse 95 non resterebbe che far loro un grande applauso. Vedremo se accadrà.

Va tutto bene e siamo perfetti? Assolutamente no, diversi elementi sono più che discutibili, è oggettivo che al momento il contributo dei nuovi sia prossimo allo 0 e l'assetto tattico lascia spesso più di qualche dubbio.
Ma non siamo neanche al "moriremo tutti" e senza nessuna possibilità di riprendere il Napoli.


----------



## Gamma (31 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le assenze pesano, molto più dei grandi nomi che si sognavano d'estate e che non sono arrivati.
> Perché con questa rosa abbiamo vinto lo scudetto a maggio, ma il fatto è che si trattava dei titolari.
> *Preoccupante, comunque, l'involuzione della fase difensiva.*


Sottoscrivo.

Al di là delle riserve (Tata, Gabbia, Dest), tutti giocano meno concentrati.

Tomori meno lucido del solito da quando è iniziata la stagione; Kalulu meno attento in molte circostanze (anche se resta il migliore per rendimento quest'anno).
Clamorosamente, il più attento mi sembra Theo, che però è molto più schiacciato davanti a causa di un Leao ingombrante sulla fascia.

È come se i centrali giocassero individualmente e non comunicassero abbastanza. Errori continui di organizzazione oltre che individuali.

Tata lo si crocifigge perché spesso si posiziona male ed è lento nei riflessi, ma è il terzo portiere per percentuale di parate in Serie A... la dice lunga su quanti tiri prendiamo.


La verità è che la difesa alta va bilanciata con un centrocampo denso. Lo scorso anno funzionava benissimo con Kessie trequartista o Tonali più alto e Benna dietro.
Senza l'ivoriano fatichiamo molto di più perché c'è meno densità in mezzo e si creano solchi imperdonabili (come nel derby, al gol di Brozovic).

Se difendiamo alti dobbiamo anche giocare a 3 in mezzo, altrimenti diventa semplice bucare la nostra trequarti.


----------



## Davidoff (31 Ottobre 2022)

Sì, il centrocampo a due resta incomprensibile, con un CDK così lasciamo sempre praterie.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Non siamo da scudetto e la rosa è oscena vanno di pari passo.
Non siamo da scudetto perchè abbiamo perso un mediano titolarissimo che garantiva fisicità e recupero palloni, ci manca proprio questo filtro a centrocampo. La rosa non è scena, non scherziamo. Il peso degli infortuni si fa sentire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> 
> Al di là delle riserve (Tata, Gabbia, Dest), tutti giocano meno concentrati.
> 
> ...



La maggior parte delle parate arriva grazie al tiro al bersaglio degli avversari


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ma se siamo quelli dell'anno scorso senza Kessie come si fa a dire rosa oscena se ci abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e a momenti abbiamo perso tipo 3 volte da dopo il lockdown.
Mi auguro che sia solo uno sfogo a freddo dopopartita perchè non ha davvero senso.
Ieri Pioli ha sbagliato cambi e formazione, poi c'è il solito problema degli infortuni e in più hanno appena fatto la Champions e hanno la testa lì, da sottolineare che l'anno scorso di questi tempi eravamo già fuori praticamente!
E ieri se Leao l'avesse buttata dentro anzichè tornare quello di 2 anni fa saremmo stati 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo. Capitano queste partite proprio come successo alla Lazio ieri.

Adesso si gioca ancora 3-4 volte poi ci si rivede a gennaio, da lì inizia un altro campionato. Bisogna sperare che da quel momento stiano bene, torni Ibra, e perchè no che qualcuno del Napoli si sfasci ai mondiali ( anche se mi dicevano ci vanno solo in 5 )


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma se *siamo quelli dell'anno scorso senza Kessie* come si fa a dire rosa oscena se ci abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e a momenti abbiamo perso tipo 3 volte da dopo il lockdown.
> Mi auguro che sia solo uno sfogo a freddo dopopartita perchè non ha davvero senso.
> Ieri Pioli ha sbagliato cambi e formazione, poi c'è il solito problema degli infortuni e in più hanno appena fatto la Champions e hanno la testa lì, da sottolineare che l'anno scorso di questi tempi eravamo già fuori praticamente!
> E ieri se Leao l'avesse buttata dentro anzichè tornare quello di 2 anni fa saremmo stati 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo. Capitano queste partite proprio come successo alla Lazio ieri.
> ...



Dimmi nulla...praticamente non solo da campioni in carica non ci siamo migliorati, ma siamo anche riusciti nell'impresa di peggiorarci.
Sarà un caso che senza Kessie, ovvero uno bello tosto in mezzo al campo, il nostro centrocampo fa acqua da tutte le parti e anche la difesa ne risente pesantemente.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo quelli dell'anno scorso senza Kessie come si fa a dire rosa oscena se ci abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e a momenti abbiamo perso tipo 3 volte da dopo il lockdown.
> Mi auguro che sia solo uno sfogo a freddo dopopartita perchè non ha davvero senso.
> Ieri Pioli ha sbagliato cambi e formazione, poi c'è il solito problema degli infortuni e in più hanno appena fatto la Champions e hanno la testa lì, da sottolineare che l'anno scorso di questi tempi eravamo già fuori praticamente!
> E ieri se Leao l'avesse buttata dentro anzichè tornare quello di 2 anni fa saremmo stati 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo. Capitano queste partite proprio come successo alla Lazio ieri.
> ...


5 del napoli in qatar?
Lizzano, Kim,anguissa, Rui e poi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimmi nulla...praticamente non solo da campioni in carica non ci siamo migliorati, ma siamo anche riusciti nell'impresa di peggiorarci.
> Sarà un caso che senza Kessie, ovvero uno bello tosto in mezzo al campo, il nostro centrocampo fa acqua da tutte le parti e anche la difesa ne risente pesantemente.


Io ero tra quelli che fino all'ultimo ha creduto che Kessie potesse rimanere e poi che fino all'ultimo ho sperato in un colpaccio a centrocampo per rimpiazzarlo però la dirigenza così ha voluto fare.....però non si può dire oscena se 10/11 sono identici + 4/5 nuovi anche se nessuno di questi sta facendo differenza.
Spero che almeno CDK esplodi a scoppio ritardato come Tonali e Leao altrimenti è un gran bel flop, però a gennaio qualcosa devono fare, Origi sta valendo molto meno di un Simeone qualunque e hanno la stessa età.

@BELOUFA
Non lo so me l'hanno detto non sono andato a controllare. Però non sono come la Lazio che se gli togli Immobile e Savic non combinano più nulla, il Napoli di quest'anno sembra completo e pimpante.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Ottobre 2022)

La sconfitta di ieri è agghiacciante, così come la lettura della partita in particolare del mister.
Venendo però alla fase difensiva di ieri, i gol del Torino sono qualcosa di totalmente estemporaneo.
Se a Verona e ad Empoli (in Toscana nel secondo tempo) eravamo stati presi a pallate (mi fa ridere dirlo), ieri non stavamo rischiando nulla.
Il primo gol è un omaggio della casa, con la difesa posizionata male (il che è un problema atavico) e con il portiere che non fa nulla per evitare il gol; il secondo gol è ridicolo, chiudiamo anche bene su Miranchuk e il tiro è di facilissima lettura.
Non staranno performando granché i nostri difensori, ma con Maignan ieri finiva 0-1, così come sarebbe finita 0-1 ad Empoli e 0-2 a Verona.
Stiamo pagando tantissimo l’assenza del portiere e lo sapevamo.
Voi avete la memoria corta ma l’anno scorso le 6 partite di Tata in A abbiamo incassato 9 gol!!!
Ps: sia chiaro che schierare una sedia in porta è solo responsabilità nostra!! Sto qua non può giocare manco in D.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non farei onestamente troppi drammi per una sconfitta dovuta a 5 minuti di blackout contro una squadra ultra fisica (che soffriamo tradizionalmente) in mezzo al doppio impegno champions decisivo.
> Posto che ci sono sicuramente diversi giocatori che al Milan non dovrebbero nemmeno entrare a Milanello,


è proprio questo il problema, se pensate che il dramma sia la sconfitta col toro siete fuori strada. E' da inizio stagione che facciamo fatica, prendiamo troppi rischi, in difesa non siamo più solidi come prima, e giochiamo male. Senza contare che stiamo spremendo Bennacer, Tonali e Theo, non dureranno tutto l'anno così. Continuando a non vedere i problemi, che ci sono, si rischia di rovinare una stagione, quando invece siamo ancora in corsa per lo scudetto, anche se adesso non possiamo più sbagliare. Riprendere 6 punti al Napoli non sarà semplice, non hanno tutti il Radu della situazione.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2022)

Tipico post catastrofico, scritto di stomaco dopo una brutta serata. Calma e sangue freddo. Dire che non siamo da scudetto dopo la partita di ieri sera, presa come evento singolo, è alquanto superficiale e per me non è cosi.

Se invece vogliamo fare un ragionamento più grande, esteso a tutta la stagione, allora mi si può trovare anche d'accordo su molti punti. Non è osceno la rosa, quest'anno rispetto allo scorso ci mancano una serie di cose che mi fanno dire: non siamo da scudetto. 

Innanzittuto fisicamente non vedo più una squadra veloce, cattiva, aggressiva come lo scorso anno, quest'anno ci siamo imborghesiti e facciamo dannatamente fatica a dominare l'avversario. 

Proprio per il discorso fatto sopra, calata questa famosa intensità, dietro escono molte più lacunee difensive. Non abbiamo difensori singoli poi cosi forti, erano le loro caratteristiche nel nostro contesto a farli rendere molto di più. Ci difendiamo molto più bassi, in area a marcare siamo obiettivamente scarsi, vedo poca personalità dietro sopratutto nessuno (Kjaer a parte, a mezzo servizio) che sappia guidare la squadra.

Qua se alla ripartenza Thiaw e Vranks non si dimostrano da Milan, non portano un certo rendimento ma sopratutto caratteristiche, non possiamo vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è proprio questo il problema, se pensate che il dramma sia la sconfitta col toro siete fuori strada. E' da inizio stagione che facciamo fatica, prendiamo troppi rischi, in difesa non siamo più solidi come prima, e giochiamo male. Senza contare che stiamo spremendo Bennacer, Tonali e Theo, non dureranno tutto l'anno così. Continuando a non vedere i problemi, che ci sono, si rischia di rovinare una stagione, quando invece siamo ancora in corsa per lo scudetto, anche se adesso non possiamo più sbagliare. Riprendere 6 punti al Napoli non sarà semplice, non hanno tutti il Radu della situazione.


Applausi


----------



## Gamma (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La maggior parte delle parate arriva grazie al tiro al bersaglio degli avversari


Sì sì, ma la mia era più una critica al nostro modo di difendere quest'anno, piuttosto che un elogio a Tata.

Anzi, proprio il fatto che Tata, nonostante molti gol subiti sia anche molto bersagliato la dice lunga su come stiamo difendendo male


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

La vera discussione, mio modesto parere, andrebbe aperta sul Napoli.
Che sia una rosa di valore io non lo dico da un giorno ma da anni.
La reputo anche migliore di quella dell'inter per profondità e qualità media e per questi e altri motivi non mancavo di criticare gattuso.

Ma oggi il fattore impressionante del Napoli è la corsa.
Corrono tantissimo e corrono bene.
Corrono senza palla e corrono con la palla.
Lavorano di squadra nelle due fasi.

Impressionante, ripeto.
Ogni loro partita emerge una prestazione fisica di alto livello. 

Che poi zvara , zielinsky e loobotka sanno trattare la palla è risaputo ma è nel dinamismo il loro segreto. 
Condizione fisica straripante. 
Sopra tutti e tutte.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera discussione, mio modesto parere, andrebbe aperta sul Napoli.
> Che sia una rosa di valore io non lo dico da un giorno ma da anni.
> La reputo anche migliore di quella dell'inter per profondità e qualità media e per questi e altri motivi non mancavo di criticare gattuso.
> 
> ...



Tecnicamente squadra che non si discute da anni, sono stati bravi a cacciare una serie di calciatori forti ma che giocavano a ritmi bassi (Insigne, Ruiz...) per inserire gente con ritmo, intensità e gamba. 

Come dici tu, sono forti perchè atleticamente in questo momento sono dominanti, e ci mettono anche la tecnica, poi per concludere di testa stanno benone, e quando sei in fiducia tutto va meglio.

Lo scudetto se lo giocheranno nel momento in cui fisicamente saranno meno freschi, perchè succederà, è fisiologico....ecco li bisgnerà vedere quanto mentalmente saranno pronti a vincere le partite sporche, come di fatto hanno fatto con noi a San Siro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto e la rosa è oscena vanno di pari passo.
> Non siamo da scudetto perchè abbiamo perso un mediano titolarissimo che garantiva fisicità e recupero palloni, ci manca proprio questo filtro a centrocampo. La rosa non è scena, non scherziamo. Il peso degli infortuni si fa sentire.


bo a parte maignan non abbiamo fuori nessuno...
magari andasse sempre così ad infortuni.

quelli che dovevano giocare erano disponibili ed in panchina.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo a parte maignan non abbiamo fuori nessuno...
> magari andasse sempre così ad infortuni.
> 
> quelli che dovevano giocare erano disponibili ed in panchina.


Calabria a te non piace del tutto ma è il titolare per Pioli.
Idem saele.

Non rinneghiamo pure la sfiga.


----------



## unbreakable (31 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera discussione, mio modesto parere, andrebbe aperta sul Napoli.
> Che sia una rosa di valore io non lo dico da un giorno ma da anni.
> La reputo anche migliore di quella dell'inter per profondità e qualità media e per questi e altri motivi non mancavo di criticare gattuso.
> 
> ...


Secondo me hanno migliorato molto l'attacco..anni scorsi quando mancava la punta entrava petagna ora entrano simeone e raspadori e soprattutto il primo ha molto da farsi perdonare..poi hanno messo karatschvelia che si sapeva fosse forte non come insigne è un pò in piccolo nostro cambio donnarumma naignan gente pompata dai media ma in campo ormai non rendeva più..poi hanno ceduto ruiz che perdeva mille tempi di gioco e sostituito con un anguissa dominante quest'anno assieme a lobotka che reggono centrocampo alla grande..in difesa pensavo avessero più problemi ma meret è migliorato..io lho visto qua a ferrara ed ha fatto ottimi anni..probabilmente non è un fenomeno ma comunque un buon portiere che ha sete di riscatto e kim è probabilmente una sorpresa ecco lui non lo conoscevo e non pensavo potesse impattare così con il nostro campionato..per dire kk il primo anno era ridicolo faceva cavolate assurde poi è diventato un ottimo difensore..
Mi fa un pò ridere che li mettevano dietro alla roma..comunque vabbè ognuno la può pensare come vuole ci mancherebbe..
Ed occhio anche all Atalanta che i suoi 100 milioni sul mercato li ha spesi ed ha opportunità di ricucire lo strappo rimettendo tutti in gioco praticamente..

Campionato molto lungo..per me siamo ai limiti del distacco accettabile se vanno a 9 10 punti dopo diventa un impresa improba recuperare..dispiace dirlo ma ci tocca tifare pure per i nostri rivali se vogliamo ricucire lo strappo e soprattutto dobbiamo tenere una media punti alta..vedremo


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno migliorato molto l'attacco..anni scorsi quando mancava la punta entrava petagna ora entrano simeone e raspadori e soprattutto il primo ha molto da farsi perdonare..poi hanno messo karatschvelia che si sapeva fosse forte non come insigne è un pò in piccolo nostro cambio donnarumma naignan gente pompata dai media ma in campo ormai non rendeva più..poi hanno ceduto ruiz che perdeva mille tempi di gioco e sostituito con un anguissa dominante quest'anno assieme a lobotka che reggono centrocampo alla grande..in difesa pensavo avessero più problemi ma meret è migliorato..io lho visto qua a ferrara ed ha fatto ottimi anni..probabilmente non è un fenomeno ma comunque un buon portiere che ha sete di riscatto e kim è probabilmente una sorpresa ecco lui non lo conoscevo e non pensavo potesse impattare così con il nostro campionato..per dire kk il primo anno era ridicolo faceva cavolate assurde poi è diventato un ottimo difensore..
> Mi fa un pò ridere che li mettevano dietro alla roma..comunque vabbè ognuno la può pensare come vuole ci mancherebbe..
> Ed occhio anche all Atalanta che i suoi 100 milioni sul mercato li ha spesi ed ha opportunità di ricucire lo strappo rimettendo tutti in gioco praticamente..
> 
> Campionato molto lungo..per me siamo ai limiti del distacco accettabile se vanno a 9 10 punti dopo diventa un impresa improba recuperare..dispiace dirlo ma ci tocca tifare pure per i nostri rivali se vogliamo ricucire lo strappo e soprattutto dobbiamo tenere una media punti alta..vedremo


Concordo .
Più tardi apro una discussione sul Napoli.
Resta vigile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera discussione, mio modesto parere, andrebbe aperta sul Napoli.
> Che sia una rosa di valore io non lo dico da un giorno ma da anni.
> La reputo anche migliore di quella dell'inter per profondità e qualità media e per questi e altri motivi non mancavo di criticare gattuso.
> 
> ...


tutte cose che diciamo da anni, aggiungo il mio cavallo di battaglia che il loro vero problema era quel cesso di insigne.
lo vediamo...
il nostro insigne ora gioca dietro alla punta.......
per il resto corrono e rendono perchè sono tutti disposti bene e nei loro ruoli, mica come noi che non si sa come siam messi giù.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria a te non piace del tutto ma è il titolare per Pioli.
> Idem saele.
> 
> Non rinneghiamo pure la sfiga.


e va be se ci attacchiamo a questi 2 mediocri allora non avremo mai la squadra al completo... saele poi non gioca neanche da sano a volte.
no di sfiga quest'anno non ne voglio proprio sentir parlare, abbiamo anche più punti di quelli meritati per me.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte cose che diciamo da anni, aggiungo il mio cavallo di battaglia che il loro vero problema era quel cesso di insigne.
> lo vediamo...
> il nostro insigne ora gioca dietro alla punta.......
> per il resto corrono e rendono perchè sono tutti disposti bene e nei loro ruoli, mica come noi che non si sa come siam messi giù.


Ma quante offese ci siamo beccati io e te per Insigne e gattuso ?
Occhio che loobotka c'è dai tempi di Gattuso ma lui gli preferiva demme o comunque non ha mai sciolto il ballottaggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e va be se ci attacchiamo a questi 2 mediocri allora non avremo mai la squadra al completo... saele poi non gioca neanche da sano a volte.
> no di sfiga quest'anno non ne voglio proprio sentir parlare, abbiamo anche più punti di quelli meritati per me.


Ma sono comunque due giocatori sui quali il mister fa affidamento.
Al loro posto poi gioca gente meno pronta e perdi pure in ricambi. 
È sempre un danno non banale.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo a parte maignan non abbiamo fuori nessuno...
> magari andasse sempre così ad infortuni.
> 
> quelli che dovevano giocare erano disponibili ed in panchina.



Saelemaekers è uno che corre x2 e che ieri sarebbe servito parecchio.
Idem Calabria, anche se poi sbaglia in altre cose.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Il napoli al momento tiene il ritmo dello scorso anno, stessi punti. Purtroppo siamo noi quelli che stiamo mancando come continuità di risultati, va però detto che i partenopei devono ancora affrontare le cosiddette big, a parte noi. Il vero spartiacque del cammino del Napoli saranno gli scontri diretti, se ne usciranno bene, purtroppo lo scudetto sarà roba loro e bisogna solo complimentarsi. In loro, vedo la fame che avevamo noi l'anno scorso, la voglia di non mollare un cm, e di voler vincere ogni partita a tutti i costi. Quest'anno da noi vedo troppa supponenza, troppa arroganza, e poco gioco corale, e i colpevoli sono tutti, dai giocatori all'allenatore passando pure per la dirigenza che ha fatto un errore incredibile nel mercato estivo, peccato di presunzione. La situazione di oggi è figlia degli errori di questa estate. La nostra rosa andava potenziata in determinati ruoli, e non è stato fatto, e bisogna sostituire i partenti, e non è stato fatto. Il mercato è stato fatto in maniera molto approssimativa, dettata dall'errore De ketealere. Pioli, purtroppo, ci mette anche lui del suo con scelte tattiche molto discutibili, presunzione, e gestione della rosa pessima, soprattutto dei nuovi arrivati.


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo più deboli rispetto all'anno scorso. 


1) Abbiamo perso Kessie, che per noi era importantissimo, senza sostituirlo con uno di pari valore

2) Non abbiamo più Ibra

3) Siamo ancora privi di un assetto chiaro, come invece c'era la precedente stagione


Aggiungiamo poi:

1) gli infortuni

2) l'assurdità della riconferma di Tatarusanu (per me errore gravissimo)

3) il mercato a oggi fallimentare. Quelli che hanno reso di più sono Origi e Thiaw, pur giocando pochissimo (ma ha fatto più parate lui che Tatarusanu). La fish su CDK per ora non sta ripagando, ma si sapeva che sarebbe stato un acquisto sul medio-lungo periodo. Sbagliato utilizzarlo titolare per farlo esplodere subito, col risultato che ora sembra mentalmente crollato. 
Mi è difficile imputare grosse colpe alla società (a parte la riconferma di Tatarusanu). Un budget di 50 milioni per il mercato è roba da Europa League, neanche da quarto posto.


Incrociamo le dita e le palle che torni Kessie a gennaio, e che ci scappi un colpetto a oggi improbabile (tipo Ziyech). Così come siamo non va bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo più deboli rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> 
> 1) Abbiamo perso Kessie, che per noi era importantissimo, senza sostituirlo con uno di pari valore
> ...


Kessie come fa a tornare,prende 6,5!?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il napoli al momento tiene il ritmo dello scorso anno, stessi punti. Purtroppo siamo noi quelli che stiamo mancando come continuità di risultati, va però detto che i partenopei devono ancora affrontare le cosiddette big, a parte noi. Il vero spartiacque del cammino del Napoli saranno gli scontri diretti, se ne usciranno bene, purtroppo lo scudetto sarà roba loro e bisogna solo complimentarsi. In loro, vedo la fame che avevamo noi l'anno scorso, la voglia di non mollare un cm, e di voler vincere ogni partita a tutti i costi. Quest'anno da noi vedo troppa supponenza, troppa arroganza, e poco gioco corale, e i colpevoli sono tutti, dai giocatori all'allenatore passando pure per la dirigenza che ha fatto un errore incredibile nel mercato estivo, peccato di presunzione. La situazione di oggi è figlia degli errori di questa estate. La nostra rosa andava potenziata in determinati ruoli, e non è stato fatto, e bisogna sostituire i partenti, e non è stato fatto. Il mercato è stato fatto in maniera molto approssimativa, dettata dall'errore De ketealere. Pioli, purtroppo, ci mette anche lui del suo con scelte tattiche molto discutibili, presunzione, e gestione della rosa pessima, soprattutto dei nuovi arrivati.


Analisi perfetta


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Per sistemare le cose, serve un giocatore di equilibrio che possa fare sia trequartista che centrocampista. Per me l'identikit perfetto corrisponde a quello di De Paul. Se è vero che vuole partire, dovremmo provare a prenderlo. Ci serve come il pane un giocatore con queste caratteristiche. Con un solo giocatore sistemi centrocampo e trequarti. E onestamente, Rebic, Bakayoko, andrebbe accompagnati fuori la porta. Dobbiamo sfoltire la rosa di gente inutile o poco utile alla causa. Se thiaw convince, va provato, basta aspettare. Idem per Wrankx. Altrimenti occorre rimediare col mercato, non può giocare sempre Gabbia, può andare col Monza ma in altre partite no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque volendo andare un attimo a confrontare questa stagione con quella passata, ciò che ci manca è l'aggressività. L'anno scorso eravamo sempre in pressing, il baricentro era molto alto e raramente concedevamo qualcosa.
Quest'anno siamo meno concentrati e meno affamati, siamo meno solidi in difesa, mentre davanti facciamo dannatamente fatica come sempre. 
Da rivedere pertanto anche l'atteggiamento oltre che la rosa in senso stretto. 
Dopo di che occorre colmare le lacune, ma qui quando riusciamo a sopperire in una zona di campo si apre una voragine da un'altra parte per la partenza a zero di qualcuno. Bisogna dare stabilità a questa rosa, rinnovare i contratti e aumentare la competitività, è essenziale. Penso che ci si stia rendendo conto che Pobega non è Kessiè.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente squadra che non si discute da anni, sono stati bravi a cacciare una serie di calciatori forti ma che giocavano a ritmi bassi (Insigne, Ruiz...) per inserire gente con ritmo, intensità e gamba.
> 
> Come dici tu, sono forti perchè atleticamente in questo momento sono dominanti, e ci mettono anche la tecnica, poi per concludere di testa stanno benone, e quando sei in fiducia tutto va meglio.
> 
> Lo scudetto se lo giocheranno nel momento in cui fisicamente saranno meno freschi, perchè succederà, è fisiologico....ecco li bisgnerà vedere quanto mentalmente saranno pronti a vincere le partite sporche, come di fatto hanno fatto con noi a San Siro.


Hanno gia' vinto un paio di partite sporche,con lo Spezia al 90mo e a Roma 2 domeniche fa,cos'altro ancora devono fare per convincere che sono forti?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma sono comunque due giocatori sui quali il mister fa affidamento.
> Al loro posto poi gioca gente meno pronta e perdi pure in ricambi.
> È sempre un danno non banale.


calabria te lo passo, anche se come probabilmente sai avrei preso un centrale forte e dirottato kalulu a destra, con tanti saluti a calabria che avrebbe visto il campo appunto contro il torino di turno...

ma saele no, cioè che ci sia lui o messias o diaz cambia niente. cioè a volte è meglio uno a volte l'altro ma è come vincere al lotto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo più deboli rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> 1) Abbiamo perso Kessie, che per noi era importantissimo, senza sostituirlo con uno di pari valore
> 
> ...


Proprio perchè abbiamo un budget da Lotito o Commisso, nonostante abbiamo il triplo del loro fatturato con bacino di utenza infinitamente superiore, non mi vai a spendere tutto su un ragazzino come CDK, ma vai a prendere giocatori utili fin da subito alla causa.
E invece a destra andiamo ancora in giro con dei bidoni, Kessie non lo abbiamo sostituito, abbiamo il secondo portiere peggiore del campionato e abbiamo preso il terzo trequartista inutile, dopo quasi 2 mesi di trattative, spendendo tutto quello che avevamo per un teenager che dobbiamo pure aspettare che esploda.
Ci meriteremmo di arrivare ottavi solo per questa campagna acquisti scellerata e da malati di mente, roba che neanche il mio cane a Football Manager avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Giangy (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ma poi osservando la rosa, non si può andare in giro ancora, con gente come Ballo Tourè, Krunic, Salamella, e Messias, anche se il brasiliano sta facendo quello che può, ogni tanto per fortuna la butta dentro, Ballo Tourè ci incastra zero con la nostra rosa, (eccezione del suo gol a Verona, forse gli è scattata una scintilla in quella partita), come vice Theo, per esempio dal Barca, anzi che prendere Dest, forse con 15 milioni ti porti a casa Alejandro Balde, giovanissimo terzino sinistro spagnolo, (ovviamente se accetta di fare la riserva di Theo). Come esterni di destra volendo si trovano, è che non si vuole sganciare più di tanto, basta vedere nomi come Neres (sta facendo benissimo al Benfica), Malcom, o passando da nomi un pò meno costosi, Gelson Martins (non seguo tanto il Monaco, ma mi pare bravino, anche se va per i 28), Allan Saint Maximin, GIà accostato da noi prima di finire in Premier al Newcastle. Ovviamente nessuno pretende nomi di top player, ma almeno un degno sostituto di riserva come vice Theo, e sopratutto, un esterno che salti l'uomo.


----------



## Bataille (31 Ottobre 2022)

L’anno scorso la vittoria dello scudetto è stata un mezzo miracolo _à la _Leicester. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.

Quest’anno sarà da baciare per terra se dovessimo arrivare quarti. Il che, vista una dirigenza mediocre, una società senza ambizioni e un allenatore da Udinese, sarebbe già un exploit.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la vittoria dello scudetto è stata un mezzo miracolo _à la _Leicester. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.
> 
> Quest’anno sarà da baciare per terra se dovessimo arrivare quarti. Che, vista una dirigenza mediocre, una società senza ambizioni e un allenatore da Udinese, sarebbe già un exploit.


Tanto o quarto o ottavo cambia poco, sempre un budget ridicolo avremo e la nostra massima ambizione è superare i gironi di Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la vittoria dello scudetto è stata un mezzo miracolo _à la _Leicester. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.
> 
> Quest’anno sarà da baciare per terra se dovessimo arrivare quarti. Che, vista una dirigenza mediocre, una società senza ambizioni e un allenatore da Udinese, sarebbe già un exploit.


L'unico Leicester in serie A è stata l'inter, altro che. 3 anni per indebitarsi e vincere uno scudetto senza avversari, pagando 20 mln un allenatore che li ha poi schifati.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la vittoria dello scudetto è stata un mezzo miracolo _à la _Leicester. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.
> 
> Quest’anno sarà da baciare per terra se dovessimo arrivare quarti. Il che, vista una dirigenza mediocre, una società senza ambizioni e un allenatore da Udinese, sarebbe già un exploit.


Bravissimo. Questo è.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unico Leicester in serie A è stata l'inter, altro che. 3 anni per indebitarsi e vincere uno scudetto senza avversari, pagando 20 mln un allenatore che li ha poi schifati.


Ma ha ragione dai,il Milan ha fatto un miracolo,l'allenatore è mediocre non sa manco lui come ha fatti a vincere


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma ha ragione dai,il Milan ha fatto un miracolo,l'allenatore è mediocre non sa manco lui come ha fatti a vincere


avrebbe avuto ragione se nella serie A ci fossero City, Arsenal, Liverpool e Chelsea a contendersi il titolo. Ma siccome l'avversaria più forte del Milan l'anno scorso è stata l'inter, direi che non siamo stati il Leicester, semplicemente una delle 4 più forti che è riuscita a tenere il ritmo per lo scudetto. Stop. In serie A non ci sono squadre dominatrici o di categoria superiore alle altre come in Inghilterra. 
Infatti l'inter ha vinto uno scudetto, poi è arrivata 2, ora è lontana dal primo posto a 8 punti. Direi che sono più loro che noi il Leicester, se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> avrebbe avuto ragione se nella serie A ci fossero City, Arsenal, Liverpool e Chelsea a contendersi il titolo. Ma siccome l'avversaria più forte del Milan l'anno scorso è stata l'inter, direi che non siamo stati il Leicester, semplicemente una delle 4 più forti che è riuscita a tenere il ritmo per lo scudetto. Stop. In serie A non ci sono squadre dominatrici o di categoria superiore alle altre come in Inghilterra.
> Infatti l'inter ha vinto uno scudetto, poi è arrivata 2, ora è lontana dal primo posto a 8 punti. Direi che sono più loro che noi il Leicester, se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta.


Che poi senza il furto di Serra e il mano di Udogie avevamo vinto lo scudetto ad Aprile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la vittoria dello scudetto è stata un mezzo miracolo _à la _Leicester. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.
> 
> Quest’anno sarà da baciare per terra se dovessimo arrivare quarti. Il che, vista una dirigenza mediocre, una società senza ambizioni e un allenatore da Udinese, sarebbe già un exploit.


ma che miracolo... ma chi era più forte di noi??? l'inter?
no dai.
anche quest'anno si può vincere, ma non se pioli continua così.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Abbiamo deciso di puntare tutte le carte sulle individualità e non su un gioco più corale che coinvolga e valorizzi tutti gli acquisti fatti
Non parlerei di rosa oscena ma di cattivo uso di questa rosa


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto e la rosa è oscena vanno di pari passo.
> Non siamo da scudetto perchè abbiamo perso un mediano titolarissimo che garantiva fisicità e recupero palloni, ci manca proprio questo filtro a centrocampo. La rosa non è scena, non scherziamo. Il peso degli infortuni si fa sentire.


Io farei una via di mezzo; 
la perdita di Kessie, a mio parere, è ancora largamente sottovalutata.

Allo stesso tempo, neanche l'anno scorso eravamo una macchina perfetta.

La vittoria dello scudetto non andava visto come punto di arrivo, ma come il trofeo che sbloccava definitivamente il progetto sportivo Milan.


----------



## Davidoff (31 Ottobre 2022)

È vero che ci mancano concentrazione e aggressività, cosa che ci penalizza molto. La juve di Allegri era talmente superiore che poteva vincere anche giocando così, noi no.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> È vero che ci mancano concentrazione e aggressività, cosa che ci penalizza molto. La juve di Allegri era talmente superiore che poteva vincere anche giocando così, noi no.


Esatto. Dobbiamo essere onesti... nel momento in cui mancano alcune pedine chiave.. anche con squadre di seconda metà della classifica... andiamo in difficoltà...o facciamo una grossa fatica.. anche a me pare molto ma molto di più di quanto la Juve di Tevez e compagnia faceva ad esempio.... rimanendo agli ultimi anni.. 
E quello perché avevano una rosa ampia di grandi giocatori...
Noi con La Rosa completa / prima squadra.. ce la giochiamo se siamo in forma davvero con tutti anche in europa.. ma appena qualcuno o qualcosa scricchiola... si rischia di sprofondare..non ci sono le vie di mezzo..... poi magari ci riprendiamo anche alla grande... ma è davvero una sofferenza...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo deciso di puntare tutte le carte sulle individualità e non su un gioco più corale che coinvolga e valorizzi tutti gli acquisti fatti
> Non parlerei di rosa oscena ma di cattivo uso di questa rosa


Beh oddio,la fascia destra è oscena davvero


----------



## Gamma (1 Novembre 2022)

Al di là di catastrofismi eccessivi, voglio solo punzecchiare ulteriormente i discorsi sulla nostra difesa che preoccupa sempre di più.

Questa estate (anzi, da febbraio, praticamente) sono stato punto più volte sul vivo quando dicevo che Botman sarebbe dovuto essere una priorità (vuoi i dubbi sulle condizioni di Kjaer, vuoi la perdita di Romagnoli, quantomeno numerica, vuoi la mancanza di un pennellone fisico utile sulle palle inattive).

Ecco, il risultato, ad oggi, è che noi stiamo facendo acqua da tutte le parti dietro, con tutti i difensori meno attenti del solito (Tomori su tutti), mentre l'olandese guida la difesa migliore in PL, con il Newcastle, non con City, Chelsea ecc., momentaneamente quarto in classifica.

Ora, non voglio entrare nel merito del costo del cartellino dell'olandese (che si sarebbe chiuso a cifre non disumane, se non si fosse perso tempo) o dell'ambizione della società quando si tratta di cacciare i soldi, ma anche prendere un giocatore simile, con le stesse caratteristiche, sarebbe stato importante.
Gabbia è un mestierante, gioca da 6 e raramente da 7 o da 5, ma più che una terza o quarta riserva non può essere, almeno in un Milan che punta ad essere stabilmente in lotta Scudetto e tra le prime 16 in Europa.
Thiaw si è visto poco e ci ha salvati letteralmente, ma a quanto pare non è ancora pronto. Kjaer è sempre un incognita fisicamente, purtroppo, perché se stesse bene sarebbe imprescindibile date le sue caratteristiche uniche nel nostro reparto difensivo (come quelle di Botman o di un suo sostituto eventuale...).

E ricordiamo che l'olandese è anche giovanissimo. Un bel rimpianto (quasi un rimorso), nulla da dire.

Con Botman, Tomori, Kalulu, Kjaer (recuperato) avremmo avuto un reparto di tutto rispetto, con l'aggiunta di Gabbia (team formed non pippa come molti pensano, ma neanche fenomeno) e Thiaw libero di crescere.
Molti dei gol che abbiamo preso, soprattutto quelli da calcio piazzato, li avremmo evitati, perché Kalulu e Tomori sono bravissimi nel difendere alti, sono veloci, ma in quanto a posizionamento sono la metà di Kjaer (e di Botman). È anche normale che sia così, per caratteristiche fisiche, ma a noi serve anche chi le prende di testa, davanti e dietro (Kim è già a 2 gol, per dire), e chi sa far partire bene l'azione, anche con lanci lunghi (magari mettendo in moto Leao).


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2022)

Ma non vi sono bastati le identiche parole scritte e lette lo scorso anno ? 
Topic su Topic, insulti, prese per il c e poi ? scudetto.
Ma vi ricordate “ non vinceremo mai le ultime 5” ? Ma vi ricordate “ non arriveremo tra le prime 4 “ dello scorso anno ?

Siamo da 3 anni nelle prime 2/3 posizioni di campionato, abbiamo distrutto ogni record esistente di vittorie, gol e Pioli ha il 2.4 di media punti da quando è arrivato al Milan.

Siamo sicuramente i più forti ? No !!! Siamo una squadra forte che farà bene anche quest anno. Non vinceremo ? È tutto da dimostrare ma nel caso fosse così pazienza.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sono bastati le identiche parole scritte e lette lo scorso anno ?
> Topic su Topic, insulti, prese per il c e poi ? scudetto.
> Ma vi ricordate “ non vinceremo mai le ultime 5” ? Ma vi ricordate “ non arriveremo tra le prime 4 “ dello scorso anno ?
> 
> ...


certoche mi ricordo.. hai ragione e speriamo anche quest anno.... ma infatti con la squadra al completo ce la giochiamo con tutti.anche in europa.. mentre quando inizia ad esserci qualche defezione facciamo 10x di fatica...difficilmente facciamo in quel caso anche con le piccole delle "vittorie in ciabatte".. come in teoria dovrebbe capitare ai campioni in carica , tutto qua


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> certoche mi ricordo.. hai ragione e speriamo anche quest anno.... ma infatti con la squadra al completo ce la giochiamo con tutti.anche in europa.. mentre quando inizia ad esserci qualche defezione facciamo 10x di fatica...difficilmente facciamo in quel caso anche con le piccole delle "vittorie in ciabatte".. come in teoria dovrebbe capitare ai campioni in carica , tutto qua


Certo, abbiamo fuori giocatori importanti nelle stagione più assurda di sempre, con un mondiale in mezzo e domani ci giochiamo la partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni ( a livello economico ).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio,la fascia destra è oscena davvero


Sicuramente potevamo e dovevamo da campioni d'Italia e dopo la partenza di kessie migliorare la rosa per fare il salto anche in europa e credo ci abbiano anche provato ma i risultati al momento sono abbastanza deludenti e a destra io che sono un sostenitore di messias  devo riconoscere che quest anno ha fatto un passo indietro e dest a 4 in copertura fa fatica


----------



## numero 3 (1 Novembre 2022)

Facciamo " il segmentino" vincendo in Champions e le ultime di campionato. 
A gennaio ripartiamo concentrati , la pausa forse per noi è un bene. Sperando i nuovi acquisti a Milanello si fidelizzino.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2022)

Lo scorso anno ,orfani di calha , pioli puntava molto su diaz ma il ragazzo non rispondeva e così le partite più importanti ce le siamo giocate con kessie/krunic terzo centrocampista.
Quest'anno cdk non sta rispondendo e ce la stiamo giocando con diaz che è molto migliorato rispetto allo scorso anno.
Di fatto l'opzione che lo scorso anno non rendeva quest'anno è la più gettonata, con tutto ciò che ne deriva in termini di copertura in fase di non possesso.
Ai margini poi altri giocatori, in teoria idonei per il ruolo , come adli.

Io credo in questo ruolo sia la chiave dei nostri cambiamenti e della nostra evoluzione.

Secondo me per giocare uomo su uomo senza perdere filtro in mezzo al campo bisogna rinunciare almeno a un'ala a favore di un centrocampista.
Cdk sta facendo fatica nel traffico nelle letture e nella continuità di gioco che gli si chiede.
Vorrei vederlo in un 4-3-2-1 come uno dei 5 centrocampisti.
Credo vada tatticamente protetto ed aiutato come faceva Gasp con ilicic.

Non possiamo oggi chiedergli di fare le due fasi ed essere pure decisivo negli ultimi metri.
Il ragazzo è in difficoltà.
Non riesce a trovare il suo equilibrio nel gioco.
Con la palla tra i piedi si vede che ci sa fare ma mi pare disorientato dalla tattica.
Nell'ultima partita contro il toro a un certo punto gli ho visto indicare a tomori col dito un uomo come per dirgli : 'lo assorbi tu quel taglio?'.
L'avversario in questione stava andando verso la nostra porta.

Capirete tutti che a cdk non possiamo chiedere un gioco e delle marcature così rigide , vedi brozo che nel derby gli scappa e va in porta.
Dobbiamo trovare un'alchimia diversa tra la zona e il gioco ad uomo perché così, come spesso scrivo, il nostro gioco è troppo selvaggio.
Il calciatore gioca col freno a mano ed è spremuto fisicamente e mentalmente da letture impegnative tatticamente e fisicamente.

Non dico debba trottorellare liberamente per il campo ma rendiamoci pure conto che ogni corsa all'indietro di un giocatore di talento è fiato in meno negli ultimi metri.
Vorrei vedere vranckx a far legna con benna e Tonali e poi leao e cdk tra le linee.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo a parte maignan non abbiamo fuori nessuno...
> magari andasse sempre così ad infortuni.
> 
> quelli che dovevano giocare erano disponibili ed in panchina.


Dici poco
Lui Theo Tonali e Leao sono insostituibili


----------



## TheKombo (1 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Dici poco
> Lui Theo Tonali e Leao sono insostituibili


tutte le squadre han fuori almeno 1 titolare, se è il portiere e non sai comprare un 2o degno non puoi appellarti alla sfiga per me.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2022)

Troppa disperazione per una sconfitta, su un campo difficile e contro un avversario che ci mette sempre in difficoltà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppa disperazione per una sconfitta, su un campo difficile e contro un avversario che ci mette sempre in difficoltà.


Facciamoci due domande sul perchè sti scarponi ci mettono sempre in difficoltà mentre le altre squadre "top" ci vincono sempre (la peggior Inter della stagione, la peggior Juve dell'ultimo ventennio, il Napoli ci ha passeggiato, la Lazio ci ha pareggiato, poi dimentico qualche altra squadra).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppa disperazione per una sconfitta, *su un campo difficile e contro un avversario che ci mette sempre in difficoltà.*



Stessi discorsi già fatti dopo il sassuolo. Ma quando vogliamo crescere?
La squadra, intendo.

Se sbagli 2 goal scandalosi nei primi 5 minuti e poi ti pieghi a 90° per i restanti 90 minuti, allora ogni campo, persino quello di Salerno sarà un campo difficile.
Poi la disperazione non è per la sconfitta, ma per la solidità ormai perduta. 
I centrocampisti sono surclassati dagli avversari che li attaccano in forze, i difensori sovrastati, tanto che persino Tomori pare il lontano parente del giocatore ammirato nella scorsa stagione.
Qui bisogna mettere veramente mano al modulo e ai vari movimenti dei giocatori altrimenti finiremo in mare aperto..

Non accontentiamoci di aver messo il Napoli sotto (nonostante il risultato a noi sfavorevole) e anche altre big quando poi con Sampdoria, Empoli, sassuolo, Torino abbiamo giocato da cani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sono bastati le identiche parole scritte e lette lo scorso anno ?
> Topic su Topic, insulti, prese per il c e poi ? scudetto.
> Ma vi ricordate “ non vinceremo mai le ultime 5” ? Ma vi ricordate “ non arriveremo tra le prime 4 “ dello scorso anno ?
> 
> ...


Non concordo,il Milan di quest anno non è più solido come anno scorso e due anni fa,prende troppi troppi gol. Andando avanti a incassare cosi tanti gol,non arrivi nemmeno al quarto posto,per me la difesa è tremendamente più vulnerabile,Tomori è irriconoscibile, il CC a due non regge senza kessie. Poi l'attacco è troppo leggero, si segna davvero poco in proporzione alle occasioni create. 
Per me Milan indebolito e farà fatica ad arrivare quarto


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non concordo,il Milan di quest anno non è più solido come anno scorso e due anni fa,prende troppi troppi gol. Andando avanti a incassare cosi tanti gol,non arrivi nemmeno al quarto posto,per me la difesa è tremendamente più vulnerabile


In campionato abbiam preso solo due gol in più dell’anno scorso… E alla fine delle prossime due molto probabilmente ne avremo presi meno(l’anno scorso tra tredicesima e quattordicesima prendemmo 7 gol in due partite).
Levatevi dalla testa di rivedere un’altra serie di 11 partite con soli 2 gol subiti come nelle ultime 11 dell’anno scorso. Me lo auguro, eh, ma quel dato è stato clamoroso, difficilmente può essere la norma.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In campionato abbiam preso solo due gol in più dell’anno scorso… E alla fine delle prossime due molto probabilmente ne avremo presi meno(l’anno scorso tra tredicesima e quattordicesima prendemmo 7 gol in due partite).
> Levatevi dalla testa di rivedere un’altra serie di 11 partite con soli 2 gol subiti come nelle ultime 11 dell’anno scorso. Me lo auguro, eh, ma quel dato è stato clamoroso, difficilmente può essere la norma.


I numeri sono simili ma noto una vulnerabilità maggiore quest anno la squadra la vedo disunita e si pensa troppo alle individualità. Non vedo più la coralità del post lock down...male male


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> I numeri sono simili ma noto una vulnerabilità maggiore quest anno la squadra la vedo disunita e si pensa troppo alle individualità. Non vedo più la coralità del post lock down...male male


Sinceramente, io vedo solo qualche dormita di troppo a livello individuale. Siamo pur sempre 14esimi o 15esimi per tiri subiti e parate. Moltissimi dei gol subiti li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata: imperdonabile.
Ma comunque si può sempre migliorare. Secondo me, nonostante l’inizio non brillantissimo dei due, la migliore coppia difensiva resta Tomori-Kalulu. Vedremo se da gennaio riusciremo ad avere a disposizione un terzino destro per poter rimettere il buon Pierre al centro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, io vedo solo qualche dormita di troppo a livello individuale. Siamo pur sempre 14esimi o 15esimi per tiri subiti e parate. Moltissimi dei gol subiti li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata: imperdonabile.
> Ma comunque si può sempre migliorare. Secondo me, nonostante l’inizio non brillantissimo dei due, la migliore coppia difensiva resta Tomori-Kalulu. Vedremo se da gennaio riusciremo ad avere a disposizione un terzino destro per poter rimettere il buon Pierre al centro.


La difesa senza Kessie è un colabrodo. Ma solo io lo vedo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non concordo,il Milan di quest anno non è più solido come anno scorso e due anni fa,prende troppi troppi gol. Andando avanti a incassare cosi tanti gol,non arrivi nemmeno al quarto posto,per me la difesa è tremendamente più vulnerabile,Tomori è irriconoscibile, il CC a due non regge senza kessie. Poi l'attacco è troppo leggero, si segna davvero poco in proporzione alle occasioni create.
> Per me Milan indebolito e farà fatica ad arrivare quarto


Bisogna però fare la proporzione con le squadre affrontatecomunque al di là della mera statistica è evidente che ci sia qualcosa che non va rispetto allo scorso anno.

In conferenza l ha spiegato bene Pioli, è cambiato il centrocampista “aggiuntivo”. Tutti gli altri anni avevi o il turco o Kessie o Krunic che erano dei finti trequartisti.
Quest anno ha cambiato e propone un trequartista vero, con compiti da trequartista.
La cosa ha creato dei disequilibri che stiamo sistemando, per l attacco il problema è stato che si è fatto affidamento su Origi e c’è stato poco.

ascoltaci in conferenza che trovi tante risposte che non vengono mai riportate. 

Si sistemerà tutto, siamo forti. Niente drammi.


----------



## GioCampo (1 Novembre 2022)

Troppo allarmismo. Bene che gli avversari ci sottovalutino e subito sono tornati alla ribalta con "c*lo Milan", "scudetto casuale", "aiuti arbitrali". I passi falsi ci possono stare, soprattutto ora che non siamo ancora "squadra", non abbiamo una identità definita, non abbiamo raggiunto un punto di equilibrio stabile dopo la partenza di Kessiè (disequilibrio che ha portato a troppi gol subiti). 

Resto fiducioso, la prossima giornata sarà importante.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi già fatti dopo il sassuolo. Ma quando vogliamo crescere?
> La squadra, intendo.
> 
> Se sbagli 2 goal scandalosi nei primi 5 minuti e poi ti pieghi a 90° per i restanti 90 minuti, allora ogni campo, persino quello di Salerno sarà un campo difficile.
> ...


La stagione e lunga e le sconfitte come le partite dure ci stanno.
Personalmente sono preoccupato zero.
Lotteremo fino alla fine per lo scudetto anche quest'anno. 

Certo per come è la serie A oggi sono tutte battaglie per noi e come dicevo sempre la passata stagione chi è debole di cuore o di fegato farebbe bene a non guardare tutte le partite.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Intanto con quei pipponi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto"
> Già li sento elaborare questa narrazione


E si dimenticano che c'era un certo Kessie...


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La difesa senza Kessie è un colabrodo. Ma solo io lo vedo?


Oh ecco finalmente un fine osservatore. Fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Novembre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Oh ecco finalmente un fine osservatore. Fa tutta la differenza del mondo.



Ma se abbiamo passato 3/4 di stagione a bestemmiarlo in tutte le lingue del mondo e a dire che era il fantasma del Kessie dell'anno prima, che era deconcentrato dalle voci di mercato ecc...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo passato 3/4 di stagione a bestemmiarlo in tutte le lingue del mondo e a dire che era il fantasma del Kessie dell'anno prima, che era deconcentrato dalle voci di mercato ecc...


si ma era fondamentale lo stesso perchè copriva la difesa...noi lo bestemmiavamo nella fase offensiva


----------



## Simo98 (1 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre han fuori almeno 1 titolare, se è il portiere e non sai comprare un 2o degno non puoi appellarti alla sfiga per me.


Chi ha parlato di sfiga
Semplicemente noi senza uno tra Maignan Theo Tonali e Leao perdiamo veramente tanto


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2022)

Comunque, a proposito di thread triti e ritriti, di cose dette e ridette e di allucinazioni collettive, quest'anno manca il thread sulla remuntada della Juve! Dai su forza ragazzi, mi state perdendo colpi in tafazzismo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque, a proposito di thread triti e ritriti, di cose dette e ridette e di allucinazioni collettive, quest'anno manca il thread sulla remuntada della Juve! Dai su forza ragazzi, mi state perdendo colpi in tafazzismo


secondo te un MIlan nettamente peggiorato è un allucinazine collettiva??


----------



## LukeLike (2 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo te un MIlan nettamente peggiorato è un allucinazine collettiva??


"Nettamente peggiorato" in che modo? La rosa è la stessa dello scorso anno, meno Kessié, che anno scorso è stato unanimemente individuato come il principale responsabile dell'eliminazione dalla Champions. I commenti su di lui erano "gioca in ciabatte", "questo infame non mette il piede per paura che gli salti il contratto con il Barcellona", "ha già la testa da un'altra parte", "è un mollusco". 

Adesso che andato via, scopriamo magicamente che è stato l'uomo scudetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo te un MIlan nettamente peggiorato è un allucinazine collettiva??


Per me assolutamente si.

Un'allucinazione dettata da angoscia nella fattispecie 

PS: scherzo eh. Ognuno la pensa come vuole ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> "Nettamente peggiorato" in che modo? La rosa è la stessa dello scorso anno, meno Kessié, che anno scorso è stato unanimemente individuato come il principale responsabile dell'eliminazione dalla Champions. I commenti su di lui erano "gioca in ciabatte", "questo infame non mette il piede per paura che gli salti il contratto con il Barcellona", "ha già la testa da un'altra parte", "è un mollusco".
> 
> Adesso che andato via, scopriamo magicamente che è stato l'uomo scudetto.


Senza considerare che 9 su 10 lo avrebbero messo fuori rosa perchè non aveva rinnovato.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Novembre 2022)

Per me va bene tutto, dire che la rosa è incompleta che la società spende poco ecc. tutte cose già ripetute mille volte. Ma definirla come "oscena" mi sembra una delle solite iperbole da delirio post-sconfitta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Per me va bene tutto, dire che la rosa è incompleta che la società spende poco ecc. tutte cose già ripetute mille volte. Ma definirla come "oscena" mi sembra una delle solite iperbole da delirio post-sconfitta.


Per me è oscena in alcuni ricambi e per l'intera fascia destra.
Il Milan non può avere Messias e Saelemakers come titolari in quella fascia e Tatarusanu come secondo portiere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me è oscena in alcuni ricambi e per l'intera fascia destra.
> Il Milan non può avere Messias e Saelemakers come titolari in quella fascia e Tatarusanu come secondo portiere.


È quello che voglio far capire. A destra siamo OSCENI,non puoi andare in CL con Messias e Salamella


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me è oscena in alcuni ricambi e per l'intera fascia destra.
> Il Milan non può avere Messias e Saelemakers come titolari in quella fascia e Tatarusanu come secondo portiere.


I titolari della fascia dx sono imbarazzanti, e l'aziendalista pioli invece di sbattere i pugni sul tavolo,sta zitto,perché è uno yesman


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2022)

Ragazzi non perdiamo la testa.
Non abbiamo una rosa oscena.
Andava migliorata ancora. Questo è certo. Ma mica abbiamo una rosa oscena.
Per lo scudetto ci saremo fino alla fine.
Poi magari vinceremo... O magari avremo un crollo verticale e finiremo quarti. Non penso che si potrebbe finire fuori dallle prime quattro posizioni.

Abbiamo bisogno di più cose.

1) ritrovare qualche infortunato (Calabria, Saele, Florenzi ma soprattutto Maignan)

2) ritrovare equilibrio. Che sia con un trequartista più "difensivo" o con un esterno destro più centrocampista...

3) uno tra Origi e Cdk deve iniziare a rendere per davvero.

4) dobbiamo rimanere calmi..non parlo dei tifosi che scrivono sul forum ma proprio dei giocatori. Ad esempio non mi è piaciuta per nulla la prestazione di Theo a livello mentale. Sembrava che stavamo perdendo 2-0 la finale della Champions. Ha sbroccato più volte. Ha voluto fare tutto da solo sul finale...

E impossibile pensare di non perdere mai.
Perdere contro il Torino ci può stare..l'anno scorso abbiamo perso partite contro avversari di bassissima classifica.
Succede a tutti.
Sia chiaro che a me non e piaciuto ne il risultato ne la prestazione individuale ne quella collettiva. Ne salvo pochissimi. Forse proprio nessuno in questa partita.
Però arriva tra 2 partite difficili e importanti.

Sarei molto molto molto più deluso se dovessimo uscire oggi con una prestazione simile a quella di torino.
Il tempo per recuperare in campionato c'è ancora.
Certo che quella sconfitta nello scontro diretto pesa non poco.
Alla fine se avessimo vinto contro di loro, loro con 3 in meno e noi con 3 in più... Saremo primi a pari punti.
E inutile dire che stanno facendo miracoli mentre noi stiamo facendo schifo.
Stiamo facendo risultati simili.
L'unica differenza è lo scontro diretto.
Per loro gioca il fatto che in Champions stanno facendo benissimo mentre noi abbiamo fatto appena risultati in linea con le aspettative


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Novembre 2022)

A tutti gli avvocati della proprietà: ma noi che dicevamo che il mercato estivo è stato disastroso eravamo dei menagrami? O forse ci basavamo su dati di fatto? No, giusto per sapere eh, senza polemica.


----------

